# Diskussion zu PCGH-Benchmarks



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2008)

Dieser Thread ist als Feedback-Sammelthread gedacht, in dem konstruktive Kritik, Anregungen, Ideen und Vorschläge zu den von PCGH verwendeten und durchgeführten Benchmarks gepostet werden sollen.

Er ist aus diesem PCGH.de-Artikel entstanden:
PCGH - News: PCGH-Benchmarks: Feedback von und mit der Redaktion
Bitte lest den ebenfalls!

Es gelten die normalen Forenregeln, aber ich bitte ernsthaft darum, folgende Dinge besonders zu beachten, da sonst das Posting Gefahr läuft, kommentarlos gelöscht zu werden:
• Kein Off-Topic
• Keine Flames
• Keine Beleidigungen
• Kein Gespamme, keine Fremdwerbung

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2008)

Erstmals keine Benchmarks benutzen sondern nur Walkthroughs.

Benchmarks spiegeln nur selten die Leistungsfähigkeit von Komponenten im Real Life wieder...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Erstmals keine Benchmarks benutzen sondern nur Walkthroughs.
> 
> Benchmarks spiegeln nur selten die Leistungsfähigkeit von Komponenten im Real Life wieder...


Walkthroughs sind auch "Benchmarks". Außerdem - wenn du die Artikel auch mal lesen würdest - wüßtest du, dass wir das (nennt sich Savegame) in den meisten Benchmarks - da wo es eben praktikabel ist, auch machen. 

Timedemos nutzen wir nur im Ausnahmefall und sind dabei, diese Methode möglichst gar nicht mehr zu verwenden.


----------



## jaytech (8. August 2008)

Also ich finde den Artikel aus dem Heft sehr gut, er macht mir persönlich einiges deutlicher, was vorher nicht so klar war.

Was ist allerdings im Test vermisst habe, war die angabe des Betriebssystems. Ich wusste nicht, dass ihr Vist 64 benutzt hattet und deswegen kamen mir die Ergebnisse komisch vor (habs nachgetestet), allerdings benutze ich Windows XP 32, was dann wohl der Grund für die Unterschiedlichen ergebnisse gewesen sein wird.
Also in diesem Sinne eine Anregung von mir, dass ihr die (wichtigen) Tests auf 2 verschiedenen Betriebssystemen durchführt, da es ja noch genug User gibt, die WinXP verwenden.


----------



## Tentakeltyp (8. August 2008)

Ich wäre dafür wenn PCGH jedes Jahr eine Art Benchmarkpaket schnürt, bestehend aus den grafisch wichtigsten ~5 Spielen, die dann zusammengenommen werden wodurch dann die Durchschnittliche Leistung der Grafikkarte in einem Gesamtwert angegeben werden kann (ähnlich dem PC Mark).

Damit könnte man die Grafikkarten, CPUs ähnlich dem PC Mark auf einen Blick vergleichen, wäre aber sehr viel näher am Praxiseinsatz. Mich persönlich interessiert es nämlich nicht ob die eine Karte jetzt in CoD4 2% schneller ist oder in Crysis 2% langsamer sondern was sie insgesamt bei aktuellen Spielen leistet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. August 2008)

Da die Wertung von Grafikkarten auch stark von den gerade verwendeten Benchmarks abhängt, stellt sich die Frage, ob Noten bei VGA-Tests überhaupt Sinn machen. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. August 2008)

Also erstmal finde ich es total klasse das ihr eure Benches so offen zeigt (siehe Heft DVD ) , desweiteren finde ich die Benches schon sehr gut gemacht!  

Was mir allerdings teilweise fehlt , ist ein Bench mit NFS Pro Street !
Wieso Bencht ihr Carbon ? Hat das besondere Gründe ?

Ich fände Noten schon ganz gut , gemessen an dem Leistungsindex ?! Wobei die Kaufempfehlung ja eigentlich dies wiederspiegelt nur in anderer Form ??!

Mfg Micha


----------



## TUBAF (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

möchte gerne ein positives Feedback geben. Ich finde das Testverfahren mit Savegames sehr aussagekräftig und realitätsnah . Durch diese an die Praxis angelehnte Methode und das Testen mit aktuellen Spielen ( aufgeschlüsselte Ergebnissangabe ), kann man sich sehr gut eine Grafikkarte nach eigenen Bedürfnissen kaufen . 

Was nützt mir ein Leistungsranking aus verschiedenen Spielen wenn ich 80% davon nicht spiele ?

ps:

PCGH hatte mal die 8800GT 1024 MB für AOC empfohlen, worauf ich sie gekauft habe. Sie läuft da absolut super (kein Aufploppen der Texturen mehr ) . Sicher hätten andere gesagt die 4850 sei die bessere Karte ( Preis war zu dem Zeitpunkt gleich), was auch viele Testergebnisse zeigen.

Für meine Bedürfnisse ist aber eben die 8800GT 1024 MB besser (wegen dem Vram ).

Für solche Kaufentscheidungen ist mir deshalb PCGH am liebsten.

pps:

Nicht nur reine Leistung, sondern auch andere Faktoren ( zB. Lautstärke ) mit in die Bewertung einzubeziehen  finde ich auch positiv ! 

MfG Tubaf


----------



## TUBAF (8. August 2008)

@ PCGH_Daniel

Wenn mehrere Karten auf dem selben System unter gleichen Bedingungen getestet werden, würde es schon Sinn machen !

Wobei Vergleiche dann nur unter diesen Bedingungen gelten. Somit erscheint es mir schwer zB. über ein Jahr lang vergleichbare Bedingungen zu erzeugen. Da ihr ja sicher gewillt seit, immer wieder die neuesten Spiele einzubinden. Also könnte man schwer eine Karte vom Anfang eines Jahres mit einer vom Ende des Jahres vergleichen. Außer ihr würdet 1 Jahr lang mit den selben Bedingungen testen . 

Deswegen macht es für mich persönlich recht wenig Sinn .

MfG


----------



## Tentakeltyp (8. August 2008)

TUBAF schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Daniel
> Wobei Vergleiche dann nur unter diesen Bedingungen gelten. Somit erscheint es mir schwer zB. über ein Jahr lang vergleichbare Bedingungen zu erzeugen. Da ihr ja sicher gewillt seit, immer wieder die neuesten Spiele einzubinden. Also könnte man schwer eine Karte vom Anfang eines Jahres mit einer vom Ende des Jahres vergleichen. Außer ihr würdet 1 Jahr lang mit den selben Bedingungen testen .
> MfG



Deswegen hätte ich feste, sich nur jährlich wechselnden Benchmarks vorgeschlagen- den neusten Spieleblockbuster kann man freilich zusätzlich testen.

Sonst hat Daniel schon recht, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit, in der sich die Grafikkarten nur noch beim Aufkleber unterscheiden ist es sinnvoller eine Leistungsbewertung der Chips nicht der Karten zu geben.


----------



## TheGamler (8. August 2008)

Tentakeltyp schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür wenn PCGH jedes Jahr eine Art Benchmarkpaket schnürt, bestehend aus den grafisch wichtigsten ~5 Spielen, die dann zusammengenommen werden wodurch dann die Durchschnittliche Leistung der Grafikkarte in einem Gesamtwert angegeben werden kann (ähnlich dem PC Mark).
> 
> Damit könnte man die Grafikkarten, CPUs ähnlich dem PC Mark auf einen Blick vergleichen, wäre aber sehr viel näher am Praxiseinsatz. Mich persönlich interessiert es nämlich nicht ob die eine Karte jetzt in CoD4 2% schneller ist oder in Crysis 2% langsamer sondern was sie insgesamt bei aktuellen Spielen leistet.



Als Problem sehe ich in diesem Verfahren jedoch den Gesamtwert.
Finde es besser zu sehen wo die Karte ihre Stärken und Schwächen hat. 

Angenommen bei Spiel 1 hat die Karte 30fps, bei Spiel 2 hat es 80fps und bei Spiel 3 100fps; Gesamtwert wäre dann 70fps.

Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Doch was wenn ich Spiel 2+3 gar nicht habe, ich aber Spiel 1 gern Spiele? Für das Spiel ist dann die Karte halt nicht geeignet, das sehe ich aber im Gesamtwert gar nicht! 

PS: Der Thread hat Potenzial, die Idee ist


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2008)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Angenommen bei Spiel 1 hat die Karte 30fps, bei Spiel 2 hat es 80fps und bei Spiel 3 100fps; Gesamtwert wäre dann 70fps.


Das ist auch mein Problem, welches ich mit jeder Art von Indizes habe. Dasselbe Problem stellt sich übrigens bei Standard-Avg-Fps-Benchmarks. Was, wenn (extrem überspitzt) eine Karte durchgehend 40 Fps liefert, die andere in der ersten Hälfte 10 fps und in der zweiten Hälfte 70 Fps? Die Avg-Fps wären gleich - die Min-Fps geben hier schonmal ein bißchen Hilfe, aber erst richtige Spielbarkeitsbenchmarks sind da wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. August 2008)

Von mir jetzt einfach mal ein Lob für diese Aktion die ihr hier startet und somit der Community wieder ein Stück näher rückt. Ich finde diese Aktion echt wunderbar. Nicht jedes Magazin bzw ist PCGH auch das einzigste die sich dabei so ein Kopf darüber machen. Das mein ich zu glauben. 

Was die Benchmarks angehen würde mich es mega freuen, in eurer Zeitung bei den Benchmarks, öfters auch mal größere Auflösungen zu finden, gerade bei HighEnd Grafikkarten wäre dies sehr wünschenswert.

Ausserdem habe ich noch in keiner Tankstelle oder so die Extreme PCGH gefunden. Gibts die bei euch nur im Abo oder wie?

Bitte sagt mir wie ich an die rankomme.


----------



## Tentakeltyp (8. August 2008)

Gerade das fände ich gut weil mir die einzelnen Spiele für mich nicht von belang sind und ich auf einen Blick die Karte einordnen will.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. August 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Von mir jetzt einfach mal ein Lob für diese Aktion die ihr hier startet und somit der Community wieder ein Stück näher rückt. Ich finde diese Aktion echt wunderbar. Nicht jedes Magazin bzw ist PCGH auch das einzigste die sich dabei so ein Kopf darüber machen. Das mein ich zu glauben.
> 
> Was die Benchmarks angehen würde mich es mega freuen, in eurer Zeitung bei den Benchmarks, öfters auch mal größere Auflösungen zu finden, gerade bei HighEnd Grafikkarten wäre dies sehr wünschenswert.
> 
> ...



Danke für dein Feedback.

Zum Thema PCGH Extreme: Eine Einzelheftbestellung ist unter diesem Link möglich, allerdings fallen hier auch Portokosten an. Am besten gehst du zum Kiosk deines Vertrauens und lässt dir das Heft von dem kostenlos bestellen - das macht jeder Kiosk.


----------



## Z4Ck (8. August 2008)

Einer der Probleme des berüchtigten Artikels "RV770 und GT200 im Test" ist, dass nur zwei Spiele getestet wurden und davon nicht eins DirectX 10 unterstützt.

Falls ihr selbst Bendenken habt, dass die schlechte Leistung mit den Treibern zusammenhängt, solltet ihr explizit darauf hinweisen und später mit neueren Treibern nachtesten.

Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass ihr euch teilweise deutlich widersprecht:
Ihr habt hier geschrieben: "Damit ist eine *HD 4800* für Call of Duty 4 aktuell eindeutig die beste Wahl." 
Im Test im Magazin fallen die HD48xx deutlich hinter die GT2xx.


----------



## TUBAF (8. August 2008)

@ Tentakeltyp

Dafür könntest du doch aber viele andere Quellen nutzen. Für mich zeichnet sich PCGH gerade dadurch aus, dass sie es nicht tun. Es ist eben ihr Stil, die Sache differenzierter zu betrachten.

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt ja noch viele andere Informationsquellen für so eine Gesamtbewertung.

MfG


----------



## boschwanza (8. August 2008)

Leider ist Fraps auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss   



> Let's draw a bottom line of another FRAPS research. Fourfold testing on each computer without processing results is too rough, and its measurement *error may reach 10-15%*, which is absolutely unacceptable! Even though the frame rate in many games is relatively stable and the graphs show similar peaks, the difference in the average FPS values is sometimes too big. It makes no sense to compare performance of graphics cards using such tests, as performance differences between some cards may sometimes be less than 10%. Even if you carry out 4-10 tests, you are careful with the test procedure, and you process results by discarding anomalous readings, you cannot be certain about the resulting figures.
> (...)
> What concerns modern first or third person shooters, the situation is even worse. It's even more difficult to repeat the original gaming situation there, each attempt to pass through a level brings something new. Enemies in modern games possess some AI, use complex behavior scripts, acting differently each time. So if testers use the above mentioned method of loading a saved game and going through a certain part of the level to measure performance, we can say for sure that it's impossible to do it several times in the same way, if the test is rather long.



Digit-Life - Problems of Testing 3D Performance with FRAPS, Part 2 - Page 3: Conclusions

Was ich mir bei CPU Benches wünschen würde, wären auch Spiele Benches in Hohen Auflösungen und Qualitätsstufen.


----------



## TUBAF (8. August 2008)

@ boschwanza

Das wären dann ja keine richtigen CPU-Benches, weil die Grafikkarten limitieren würden. Aussagen zur CPU-Leistung sind dann nicht mehr möglich.

Als Fahrzeugbauingenieur kann ich mir das jetzt nicht verkneifen ^^ :

Das wäre wie einen Lamborghini und Ferrari zu vergleichen, aber die Test-vmax auf 100 km/h zu beschränken. IMO nicht aussagekräftig, wenn es nur um Leistung geht !


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. August 2008)

Ich wünsche mir mehr Spielbarkeitsdiagramme (oder wie auch immer das genannt wird), genau aus den Gründen, die PCGH_Carsten im Post#12 schon erläutert hat.
Sie spiegeln nämlich genau das wider, was mich vor einem Grafikkartenkauf interesiert.
Find ich übrigens klasse, dass ihr euch Gedanken wegen den (wie ich finde) unberechtigten Anschuldigungen macht.


----------



## Hardmin1 (8. August 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung es gibt einfach zu viele Spiele (zu viele Betriebssysteme), zu wenig wirklich gut funktionierende Benchmarks oder Messtools (fraps) und zu viele verschiedene Karten und Hardware-Konfigurationen um eine wirklich auf den Einzelnen zugeschnittene Ausage über eine Graphikkarte zu treffen.
Das war jetzt ein langer Satz! 

Die PCGH-Tests liefern schon eine recht gute übersicht und deshalb sollt sich jeder auch selbst mal seine Gedanken über die Hardware machen die er sich anschaffen möchte.

Ich überarbeite einmal im Monat meine Graka-Top-Liste die ich an meine Freunde und Clankollegen sende und in dieser setze ich die Karten in der Wertung so das jedem ganz klar ersichtlich ist, wo sie im Gesamten steht und gebe ihr P/L-Verhältnis (nach Geizhals.at) an. Aber das Wichtige ist ich schreibe im als Erklärung hinzu das es sich um einen Durchschnittswert handelt und die Leute mich im Bedarfsfall auf einzelne Spiele ansprechen sollen. Da es ja vorkommen kann das hier eine andere Graka interessanter sein könnte.

Das Komplizierteste an der Sache ist das sich die Leute oft die Karte für einen Längeren Zeitraum holen wollen in dem natürlich auch neue Treiber und neue Spiele raus kommen. Hier eine Aussage zu treffen ist sehr schwer da es z.B. bei AMD schon vorkam das eine Graka plötzlich in einem Spiel mit dem neuen Treiber bis zu 40% mehr Leistung prachte. 
Und was ich ereichen kann wenn ich ein Spiel auf bestimmte Hardware programmiere zeigen uns immer wieder die Konsolen.

Wäre Crisys auf AMD optimiert bin ich mir sicher würden die HDs abgehen wie Schmittskatze.

In diese  Sinne
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## TheGamler (8. August 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem, welches ich mit jeder Art von Indizes habe. Dasselbe Problem stellt sich übrigens bei Standard-Avg-Fps-Benchmarks. Was, wenn (extrem überspitzt) eine Karte durchgehend 40 Fps liefert, die andere in der ersten Hälfte 10 fps und in der zweiten Hälfte 70 Fps? Die Avg-Fps wären gleich - die Min-Fps geben hier schonmal ein bißchen Hilfe, aber erst richtige Spielbarkeitsbenchmarks sind da wirklich aussagekräftig.



Genau deshalb sollte man vielleicht den Mittelweg gehen.
Man testet nur noch Ingameszenen 
(so wie es hier von PCGH_Raffael beschrieben wurde) 
Die erzielten Werte werden dann in mind. und max. fps abgegeben.

Dann kann man nämlich am ehesten die Leistung beurteilen.
Wobei es da auch wieder ein Problem gibt. Bricht die Karte nur einmal ganz kurz ein, sind die mind. fps eigenltich auch wieder dahin...

Ich merk gerade wie schwer das eigentlich ist ^^

Am Besten wäre jedoch ein Frameverlauf, diesen habe ich bei euch auch schon öfter gesehen. Ein großes Bild in dem der Frameverlauf wiedergegeben wird (dabei ist jede Farbe eine andere Karte)

Das wäre aber wohl zu aufwändig oder?


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

Die Spielbarkeitstests mit den Verlaufsdiagrammen und der prozentualen Spielbarkeit sind extrem aufwendig. 

Leider wurden die Verlaufsdiagramme lange nicht so oft angeklickt wie die prozentualen Balken und als ich deswegen im nexten Test prozentuale Balken und avg/min-Werte eingebaut habe, wurde letztere sehr oft geklickt. Es gibt einfach viele, die mit diesen beiden nicht so häufig gezeigten Arten von Diagrammen nicht klar kommen bzw. diese nicht interpretieren können. Bei avg-Balken ist das anders - leider. 

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Leider wurden die Verlaufsdiagramme lange nicht so oft angeklickt wie die prozentualen Balken und als ich deswegen im nexten Test prozentuale Balken und avg/min-Werte eingebaut habe, wurde letztere sehr oft geklickt. Es gibt einfach viele, die mit diesen beiden nicht so häufig gezeigten Arten von Diagrammen nicht klar kommen bzw. diese nicht interpretieren können. Bei avg-Balken ist das anders - leider.



Aufklärung !


----------



## TheGamler (8. August 2008)

Wäre aber interessant zu wissen warum diese Benches nicht so oft geklickt wurden!
So ein QuickPoll wäre doch mal interessant oder?
Welche Darstellung ist besser/ Was ist bei Balken positiv/negativ und was beim Frameverlauf...Und warum das so ist!

Ich mein man muss ja nicht von jedem Benchmark in einem Verlauf erstellen, aber gerade bei den "großen" Tests like GT200 vs. RV770 wäre es meiner Meinung nach ganz hilfreich.

Darüber hinaus würde ich die Leisung mehr gewichten!
Im Einkaufsführer wird sonst nämlich alles durcheinander geworfen!
Sagen wir mal eine Karte hat nur mäßige Leistung, die Karte bleibt dadurch recht kühl/leise, in der Verpackung sind x-Stecker drin, 2 Spiele und 3 Aufkleber. So wird diese Karte meiner Meinung nach durch die Eigenschaft/Austattung künstlich nach oben gewertet und kommt somit nicht selten vor deutlich schnelleren Karten (bei denen vllt. nur ein Stecker/Kabel dabei ist).


----------



## der8auer (8. August 2008)

Da ich meine Hardware in erster Linie zum Benchen verwende, bin ich auch weiterhin scharf auf synthetische Benchmarks  Würde ich auch gerne noch im Leistungsindex sehen.

Gruß


----------



## Fransen (8. August 2008)

Was ich gerade gestern bei der ganzen Diskussion über den RV770 und GT200 Test festgestellt habe ist, dass viele mehr Kritik üben, anstatt eventuell das Ergebniss zu hinterfragen oder Vorschläge zur Verbesserung zu machen.


Vielleicht könnte man eine Einteilung in die Preisklassen vornehmen(pro Gruppe vllt. 6Karten), in denen man dann wiederum nach Lautstärke, Austattung, Stromverbrauch; P/L etc. einordnet.

*Beispiel wäre z.b eine Einteilung in:

PCIe Karten bis 200€.
PCIe Karten von 200-300€.
PCIe Karten ab 400€.*
*AGP Karten*

Die Einordnung der Karten in den versch. Klassen könnte nach einem Punktesystem erfolgen, indem man  für die  Eigenschaften der Karte(Leistung; Verbrauch etc.) einzeln Punkte vergeben könnte.

*Beispiel:
Für die Leistung kann eine GraKa max. 50Punkte bekommen.
Für die Ausstattung 10Punkte.
Für die Technik 20Punkte.
Für die Kühlung 20Punkte.

-Höchste zu erreichende Punktzahl wäre also 100.
*
Nun bewertet man die versch. Eigenschaften und macht zu jeder der Gruppen, eine Pro und Contra Auflistung, damit man auch später (als Leser) einfacher nachvollziehen kann, wo es Punkteabzug gab und wo eine Karte Punkten konnte.

*Beispiel:
Kategorie "Technik"

+Crossfire tauglich
+DX 10.1
-Stromverbrauch

Gesamtpunktzahl: 8 von 10 Punkten.*

So würde dies für jede Kategorie laufen und am Ende rechnet man alle Punkte zusammen und kommt z.b auf 84.

Dies wird jetzt in die "Preisklassentabelle" eingeordnet (höchste Gesamtpunktzahl oben, niedrigste unten).

Pro Jahr, der Karte in der Tabelle, könnte man dieser z.b 5Punkte abziehen, sodass eine Automatische "Abstufung" erfolgt, bis sie garnicht mehr in der Tabelle vorhanden ist.

So hätte man Einerseits gewährleistet, dass die Grafikkarten in ihrer Preiskategorie nach ihren Stärken und Schwächen geordnet sind und eine Karte mit einer objektiv schlechteren Leistung durch ihre z.b bessere Kühlung und Ausstattung, nach dem "Notensystem" vor eine (in der Rechenleistung) überlegenen Karte liegt.
Und andererseits für jeden Geldbeutel die Karten zugeordnet.

Punkt 1 haben ja auch viele Bemängelt, da sie nicht nachvollziehen konnten, wie den eine 88er Karte vor einer HD48**Karte liegen kann.  

So ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir folgen / war gerade so ein Einfall.

Schönes Wochenende
Fransen

*Edit* Was für'n Text


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

> Sagen wir mal eine Karte hat nur mäßige Leistung, die Karte bleibt dadurch recht kühl/leise, in der Verpackung sind x-Stecker drin, 2 Spiele und 3 Aufkleber. So wird diese Karte meiner Meinung nach durch die Eigenschaft/Austattung künstlich nach oben gewertet und kommt somit nicht selten vor deutlich schnelleren Karten.


Exakt das ist es. Die meisten Leser sehen, Karte X ist vor Karte Y, also ist sie besser - und besser muss schneller sein. Nein. Die Tabelle entsteht nicht nur durch die reine Fps-Leistung. Dafür sind Benchmarks da. Eine Kaufempfehlung basiert aber auf Lautstärke, Temperatur, OC, Ausstattung usw., zudem werden einzelne Punkte unterschiedlich stark gewichtet. Eine Karte, die sauschnell ist, aber kein OC-Potential hat, kaum Austattung mitliefert und den User mit einer unmenschlichen Lautstärke sowie Heizungscharakter quält, landet so hinter einer klar langsameren, kühlen Silent-Karte mit fetter Austattung. _Hier muss differenziert werden._

Eine Aufsplittung wäre eventuell eine Lösung. So kann jeder auch im Diagramm sich das rauspicken, was ihm wichtig ist. Nur, eine Reihenfolge muss es immer geben - und wenn es von A bis Z ist. Transparenz war PCGH schon immer sehr wichtig, also führen wir diese Stärke fort - was meint ihr?

cYa


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2008)

Toller Tread, und eine gute Aktion von PCGH.

Ich finde das wichtigste das man die Benchmarks auch zuhause nachmachen kann. Daher währen halt Praxis nahe Timedemos sehr wichtig. 
Ich bin nicht gerade ein Freund von dem Spielbarkeitsdiagramm, ich finde es reicht wenn die Minimum und die Durchschnittlichen fps angegeben werden. 
Wenn ein Spiel z.b. min 10 fps hat, im Durchschnitt sagen wir mal 40 fps, dann sieht man ja das die Karte bei dem getesteten Spiel nicht immer Spielbare fps Werte hat.
Das reicht, ich will doch nicht wissen wie oft die Karte nur 10 fps darstellt.

Auch fände ich es wichtig das ihr nur Testsysteme verwendet die auch wir Spieler haben. Eine CPU wie es z.b. Computerbase nutzt (Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 (*übertaktet per Multiplikator auf 4 GHz*, Quad-Core) hilft den wenigstens wirklich.
Es ist zwar toll das die CPU 4 Ghz schafft, aber wer kann sie die CPU schon leisten?


P.S. auch wenn 3D Mark nicht wirklich was mit realer Spieleleistung zu tun hat, so bin ich zumindest der Meinung das man so leicht Grafikkarten vergleichen kann. Also bitte verwendet die auch weiterhin bei euren Tests.


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

Das Blöde ist eben, zwei Karten mit gleichen avg-Fps spielen sich praktisch nicht gleich. Hier bringt die Verteilung Licht ins Dunkel. Denn im Grunde geht es doch nicht darum, welche Karte schneller ist, sondern wie (schnell) das Spiel mit einer Karte läuft. Das mag jez so klingen, als wäre es das gleiche, ist aber nicht. In den Spielbarkeitsartikeln hat es sich mehrfach reproduzierbar gezeigt, dass die Karte mit dem höheren avg-Wert in der Praxis das Spiel nicht flüssiger bzw. sogar langsamer darstellte - dafür aber auch mehr Ausreißer nach oben. Ein konstanterer Wert ist subjetiv flüssiger, da hier der Input sehr ähnlich ist. Fps-Schwankungen mag man vll nicht sehen, man "spürt" es jedoch mit der Maus.

Hier sind die avg-Fps der GTX 260 klar höher als die der HD4850, splittet man die Werte auf, ist aber die HD4850 leicht vorne.
Noch ein Beispiel: Hier liegt die GTX 280 klar vorne, gesplittet ist die HD4870 praktisch gleichauf.
Oder hier: GTX 260 bei den avg-Fps knapp vor der HD4850, auf der Geforce läufts aber klar besser.

cYa


----------



## CentaX (8. August 2008)

Okay...
Dann hab ich mal ne Kritik...
Ich habe vorhin diesem Thread gestartet.
Kurz danach kommt jemand, sagt etwas, was man als ''Es kümmert mich kein bisschen was du hier schreibst, ich mach den jetzt einfach mal zu, kümmert ja auch keinen anderen'' interpretieren könnte.
Ich verstehe es nicht - ich schreibe einen langen, neutralen Beitrag und dann kommt ein copy+paste aus der PCGH Print, was ich auch selber lesen kann.
Wieso bitte?
Wenn ihr mal in dem Blogeintrag von heute guckt, könnt ihr auch sehen, dass viele die gleiche Meinung haben wie ich.
Wieso wird nicht auf meine Fragen geantwortet? Wieso kommt dann gleich so eine unfreundliche Antwort, die dann gleich noch meinen Thread schließt?

Einerseits verlangt ihr Kritik auf der Mainpage, andererseits werdet ihr böse, wenn ich meine Kritik schreibe.
Was ist denn nun mit dem Wertungssystem? Normal kann das ja nicht sein... Aber ihr müsst mir nicht antworten, wahrscheinlich wird der Beitrag hier noch gelöscht und ich erhalte ne Verwarnung...
Danke an PCGH_Oliver...


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

Es gab ja schon diesen Thread hier, deswegen war deiner nicht wirklich sinnvoll, deine Fragen kannst du auch hier stellen - das verstehst du sicherlich  

Da du die Sache mit Drakensang ansprichst. Ich arbeite aktuell an drei Artikeln gleichzeitig und das mit DSA4 sollte nur kurz und knackig aufzeigen, was da möglich ist, kein BQ-Test Radeon vs. Geforce. In meinem Testsys läuft aktuell eine Radeon, aber da ist kein DSA4 drauf. Ich habe von meinem Kollegen seinen Rechner samt Spiel und Savegames bekommen und da steckt halt eine GTS/512 drin. Das hat also nix mit "bäääh, Radeon" zu tun, sondern schlicht, weil für eine solche News keine neue Karte samt Treiber und ein Spiel installiert wird - das ist viel zu aufwändig, zeitlich wie man-power. Prinzipiell schieben wir aber Werte oder Infos nach, wenn sich die Leute dafür interessieren und dies uns mitteilen. Wenn aber einer "Warum wird NV schon wieder nur gehypt hier *rolleyes* *Mittelfinger*" postet, dann ist das echt das letzte und mir treibts die Galle hoch. So etwas ist einfach unfair uns gegenüber. Wir haben alle auch ein Privatleben, welches bei zB bei mir gerne mal für PCGH drauf geht - freilich, weil mir die Arbeit Spaß macht. Aber an einem gewöhnlichen Morgen mit drei Artikeln im Rücken nicht. Wenn DSA4 nachgefragt wird, bin ich der letzte, der sich nicht Samstag mit 2 GF und 2 Radeons hinhockt und bencht - das gilt für meine Kollegen ebenso. Diese opfern viel Zeit für euch Leser.

cYa


----------



## CentaX (8. August 2008)

Okay, ich wusste nicht, von wem der Beitrag ist. Respekt dafür, sieht gut aus.
Trotzdem bleiben immer noch viele Fragen unbeantwortet - zum Beispiel, wie es eine 9600 GT und viele 8800 GTs über die HD4870'er / HD3870 X2'er schaffen. Oder die 17 AMD Karten vs. 26 Nvidia- Karten. Oder wieso fast alle Nvidia- Karten über den AMD- Karten sind...


----------



## boschwanza (8. August 2008)

TUBAF schrieb:


> @ boschwanza
> 
> Das wären dann ja keine richtigen CPU-Benches, weil die Grafikkarten limitieren würden. Aussagen zur CPU-Leistung sind dann nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> ...



Jein, im Prinzip geb ich dir vollkommen Recht aber die Testmethode hat einen Haken.

Nehmen wir einen FPS Average Test

CPU 1 kann die Grafikkarte sehr gut in weniger CPU lastigen Szenen ausreizen und erreicht sehr hohe max FPS kann aber dieses Level in  sehr CPU lastigen Szenen nicht halten und Bricht sehr stark in den FPS ein.

CPU 2 kann die Grafikkarte nicht so stark auslasten erreich wenig hohe FPS ist aber in CPU lastigen Sachen FPS mäßig wesentlich konstanter als CPU 1.

CPU 1 kann die Average FPS trotzdem gewinnen da die hohen FPS Zahlen die Einbrüche in der Gesamtbetrachtung geschickt kaschieren. Während CPU 2 diese hohen FPS nicht liefern kann und im Gesamtbild zurückbleibt obwohl vielleicht eine bessere Spielbarkeit gewährleistet ist.

Begrenzt man jedoch das Grafiklimit werden die durchgängig höheren FPS zahlen in weniger CPU lastigen Szenen für CPU 1 quasi abgeschnitten und die Einbrüche fließen sehr viel Stärker in die Gesamtbetrachtung ein so dass CPU 2 wegen der konstanteren Leistung im Endeffekt gewinnt.

Um es klar zu machen ich habe nicht gegen low Setting Benchmark ein kleine Gegenüberstellung bei High Settting würde ich als wünschenswert erachten.

Gruss


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

*@ CentaX*

Ich zitiere:





			
				y33H@ schrieb:
			
		

> Viele sehen nur "Karte auf Platz 1 muss am schnellsten sein, die auf Platz 15 ist ne lahme Krücke". Leute, für sowas sind Benchmarks da. In die Kaufberatung fließen aber eben auch andere Faktoren mit ein. Und wenn eine leise, kühle, gut zu OCende Mid-Range-Karte mit fetter Austattung vor einer HD4870 liegt, dann natürlich nicht, weil sie schneller ist, sondern weil die Radeon außer bei den Fps eben oft "patzt" - Strom, Temps, Lautstärke und wenig Zubehör.


cYa


----------



## Binn (8. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Die Spielbarkeitstests mit den Verlaufsdiagrammen und der prozentualen Spielbarkeit sind extrem aufwendig.



Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten das, Verlaufkurven und prozentuale Spielbarkeit schnell auszuarbeiten sind. Aber wenn man mit Fraps einen Benchmark macht zeigt die Textdatei einem doch min,max,avg FPS sowie die die FPS pro Zeitabschnitt. 
Mit dieser Info kann man doch normalerweise eine prima Spielbarkeitskurve erstellen. Dann macht man es wie bei den Säulendiagrammen und teil das Diagramm in die drei Spielbarkeitsbereiche auf.
So man direkt ob eine Grafikkarte etwas in diesem Spiel taugt oder nicht.
Man könnte auch verschiedene Kurven für die einzelnen Auflösungen einbringen. Wobei ich das aufgrund der Übersichtlichkeit nicht machen würde. 

Ich weis jetzt nicht wie aufwendig sowas wirklich ist aber es wäre doch ne Möglichkeit.

Zum andern finde ich es nicht gut wenn immer nur eine Szene, jedes Spiels gebencht wird. Natürlich kann man nicht das ganz Spiel benchmarken aber ein paar Stücke aus jedem Level würden gehen. So bekommt man einen besseren Gesamteindruck darüber wie sich eine Grafikkarten in einem Spiel verhält. Gutes Beispiel dafür ist Crysis: Anstatt nur "Paradise Lost" zu benchen könnte man auch ein Teil von "Contact" sowie "Core" benchen.
Oder bei Call of Duty 4 ein Stück von einem Wüstenlevel und ein Teil von einem russischen Gebüschgebiet.

Nun ja ich habe meine Verbesserungvorschläge gesagt.

Gruß Binn


----------



## y33H@ (8. August 2008)

*@ Binn*

Klar, die Werte spuckts aus. Für Verlaufskurven und die prozentuale Spielbarkeit braucht es aber einen Bench, der ne Minute dauert. Diese Minute muss man möglichst gleich und vor allem zweimal spielen, sonst verzerren Ausreißer das Bild. Die Werte wollen dann noch gemittelt und grafisch aufbereitet werden. Das kostet leider immens viel Zeit und ist an sich recht stupide - banal, aber aufwendig. Pro Test habe ich 3-5h gebraucht um die Werte aus den von Fraps erzeugten Files schlussendlich als Bild samt Bildunterschrift im Artikel zu haben.

Alleine die Benchzeit. CoD4 etwa - 90 Sekunden, 7 Karten, 5 Settings, 2 Durchgänge. Macht 105 Minuten. Ohne wiederholte Benches bzw. Fehlversuche, weil was schief lief, ohne Ändern der Settings (Auflösung, AA/AF), ohne Ladezeiten (!), ohne Kartenwechsel, ohne Treiberwechsel, ohne Bootdauer, ohne Notieren der Werte, ohne Rumgeklicke um diese zu erhalten und und und. Dann gehts weiter - 70 Werte in ein zwei Excels (weil zwei verschiedene Diagramme) eintragen, mitteln, sortieren, Bild kopieren, einfügen, hochladen, Unterschrift geben.

Der komplette CoD4-Test hat mich einen Samstag und einen Sonntag (benchen) und einen kompletten Vormittag (Diagramme, Text, online stellen) gekostet. Für EIN einziges Spiel! Sorry für die Textlatte, aber viele können nicht nachvollziehen, wie immens der Aufwand bei sowas wirklich ist.

Deine Idee mit mehreren Szenen aus einem Spiel ist nicht schlecht 

cYa


----------



## TUBAF (8. August 2008)

@ boschwanza

Verstehe was du meinst. Glaube aber nicht dass dies für einen CPU Test geeignet ist. Durch deine Beschreibung, wird das Bench-Ergebniss von der Grafikkarte beeinflusst. Da unterschiedliche Karten unterschiedlichen Einfluss haben, ist wiederum keine objektive Aussage zur CPU möglich, was in so einem Test ja gewünscht ist.

Um eine Komponente selektiv zu testen, muss diese eben von Einflussfaktoren frei gemacht werden. Also so kenne ich das eigentlich. Aber eben aus dem Fahrzeugbereich. Wird hier aber nicht anders sein.

Darum glaube ich nicht das in Zukunft CPU-Tests mit hohen Grafiksettings gemacht werden. Aber kann mich da auch täuschen.

MfG


----------



## b0s (8. August 2008)

Finde es ebenfalls sehr gut, dass ihr diese Thematik aufgreift und ein offenes Ohr beweist 

Hab mir grad mal die diversen Threads durchgelesen und wollt etwas gebündelt mal zu mehreren Sachen Statemets geben.

Im Bezug auf die bezweifelten Bench-Werte der HD4xxx: Ich denke es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn ihr die Treiberabhängigkeit explizit erwähnt/darauf hinweist. Zum Beispiel durch Verweise auf eure Treiber-Tests, in denen ihr ja bereits Versions-Unterschiede aufzeigt.

Zum Einkaufsführer: Ich finde hier muss definitiv was geändert werden, er ist einfach zu wenig durchschaubar (von der unterstellten Nvidia-bevorzugung auf Grund der ersten Radeon-Karte an 24. Stelle ganz zu schweigen). Die Bewertungsmethodik ist (mir) natürlich schon ewig klar: 60, 20, 20. Finde sie von der Gewichtung von Leistung, Ausstattung und Eigenschaften auch eigentlich vernünftig. Doch ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die Liste wenig tauglich finde, da es sehr anstrengend ist sie informativ zu erfassen.
Mir kam gerade die Idee dass man die Leistungsbewertung des Grafikchips vielleicht auslagern sollte. Schließlich habt ihr ja seit mittlerweile einiger Zeit den Leistungsindex, der ausgezeichnet zu lesen und verstehen ist (verstecktes Lob  ).
Idee: Man baut diesen etwas aus, indem man mehr Spiele zum Index hinzufügt. Im Gegenzug nimmt man die Grafikchip-Bewertung aus der Karten-Bewertung heraus, da die Karte durch den Chip bereits eine bestimmte Leistungs-Klassierung besitzt.
Nun bilden die Testergebnisse exklusive der Grafik-Performance die Bewertung der Grafikkarte als ganzes, also nach Lautstärke, Temperatur, Zubehör, Support etc.
Somit hätte man einen Performance-Index, in dem man sich nach reiner Grafikleistung orientieren könnte, welcher Chip in Frage kommt, um anschließend im Einkaufsführer die Grafikkarte auszuwählen, die für einen persönlich das beste Bundle aus sonstigen Eigenschaften(Beilagen)/Leistungen(Temperatur, Lautstärke) bietet.

MfG


----------



## boschwanza (8. August 2008)

TUBAF schrieb:


> @ boschwanza
> 
> Um eine Komponente selektiv zu testen, muss diese eben von Einflussfaktoren frei gemacht werden. Also so kenne ich das eigentlich. Aber eben aus dem Fahrzeugbereich. Wird hier aber nicht anders sein.
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, jedoch sagt sowas halt nicht viel über die Spielbarkeit an sich aus.

Sehs mal so:

Wenn dein Auto zwar Power ohne Ende für eine Gerade Strecke hat es aber eben an Traktion fehlt um in Kurven ein akzeptables Tempo zu erreichen und extrem abgebremst werden muss kommt auch kein richtiges Fahrvergnügen auf. Das Problem was sich hier bei Benchmarks in hohen Auflösungen stellt ist eben wie du zutreffend erwähnst, dass das Auto zusätzlich noch künstlich ausgebremst wird. Hier zieht der Vergleich aber nicht mehr mit der Grafikkarte weil das Spielgefühl ab einer bestimmten Framezahl gleich bleibt und die "Traktion" entscheidender wird.
Wird dir glaube ich jeder sagen, dass es ihm völlig Wurscht ist ob man bei niedrigen Auflösungen 200 oder 300 FPS hat, gefragt ist was im Alltagszenario hinten hinaus kommt. Daher wäre ein solcher Test rein praktischer Natur 

Ach ist ziemlich schwierig das ordentlich verständlich auf einen Nenner zu bringen, aber ich denke du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

hier gibt es sehr viele Freaks im Forum, die ihre Grafikkarte ein bis zweimal im Jahr wechseln.
ich denke jedoch dass ein Großteil der Käufer ihre Hardware circa zwei bis drei Jahre nutzen.
Als ich  meine X1900 aufrüsten wollte, habe ich leider nirgendwo Benchmarks gefunden sie mir zeigen mit welcher Karte ich mich um wie viel verbessern kann,
natürlich kamen nicht alle alten Karten berücksichtigen, aber vielleicht die meistverkauftesten den letzten zwei bis drei Jahre. Zum Beispiel: GF 6800, ATI X1900, GF7900,  und  ATI X2900, das würde vielen Käufern einen Anhaltspunkt geben.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Deine Idee mit mehreren Szenen aus einem Spiel ist nicht schlecht



Stimmt, da wär ich auch für 
So könnte man vermeiden, dass Karten schlecht abschneiden, weil ihnen die (eine) Szene nicht liegt.
Allerdings sollte hierbei meiner Meinung nach im Fließtext erwähnt werden, wenn der Unterschied von Szene 1 zu Szene 2 sehr groß ist.

P.S.: 
@ *y33H@
*
Dein Arrangement hier finde ich klasse.


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Ich habe mein Engagement mit der Uhrzeit arrangiert 

cYa


----------



## Nobbis (9. August 2008)

enero schrieb:


> hier gibt es sehr viele Freaks im Forum, die ihre Grafikkarte ein bis zweimal im Jahr wechseln.
> ich denke jedoch dass ein Großteil der Käufer ihre Hardware circa zwei bis drei Jahre nutzen.
> Als ich  meine X1900 aufrüsten wollte, habe ich leider nirgendwo Benchmarks gefunden sie mir zeigen mit welcher Karte ich mich um wie viel verbessern kann,
> natürlich kamen nicht alle alten Karten berücksichtigen, aber vielleicht die meistverkauftesten den letzten zwei bis drei Jahre. Zum Beispiel: GF 6800, ATI X1900, GF7900,  und  ATI X2900, das würde vielen Käufern einen Anhaltspunkt geben.



ganz, oder fast ganz deiner Meinung

Ich will auch noch schnell was sagen, auch wenn es vieleicht nicht nett sein wird, also matert mich nicht gleich, oder wie ihr wollt.

Ich bin ja sozusagen gefragt worden 

Bis zu dem Zeitraum, wo die 3870 rauskam, lebte, oder kaufte ich nach PCGH Einkaufsführer. Die mäßige bis schechte Bewertung der 2900XT habe ich für Bare Münze genommen ohne darüber nachzudenken. Jetzt im nachhinein finde ich, hat sie denn doch keine soooo schlechte Figur (wenn gleich die Konkurrenz das bessere Paket hatte) gemacht aber meine 1900XT war bis zum kauf der 3870 mehr als schnell genug und ich würde heute noch mit Spielen, wäre Crysis nicht gekommen. Da fing das Dilemma an. The way its meant to be played  oder wie es so schön heisst. Vieleicht hatte ich ja nur das Gefühl, aber igendwie veränderten sich die Benches und auch die Wortwahl stark zu ungunsten von AT* (keine Werbung  ) . Die "roten" vielen im Einkaufsführer wie zu reifes Obst nach unten, überall Lobpreisungen von und über die "grünen" die ja Crysis (warum wurde und wird dieses Spiel so als Messlatte benutzt? warum) ach so toll darstellten. Nach meiner letzten grünen Pleite (68xxer Reihe, man war ich enttäuscht) dachte ich, bilde dir mal eine eigene Meinung und glaub mal nicht das was dein Lieblingsmagazin dir sagt. Und siehe da, die 3870 war ein Knaller. Kein SPiel das nicht flüssig auf meinen Bildschirm geworfen wurde. Selbst Crysis konnte ich mit rund 30fps in 1680x1050 auf high ohne diesen verwischnörx (geht mir zu sehr auf die Augen) einwandfrei spielen. Wahrscheinlich den Programmierern sei dank, läuft dieses Spiel auch mit diesen wenigen fps absolut spielbar, wie kommt das eigentlich? Ich bin allerdings auch jemand, der auf 4AA oder 8AA bei großen Auflösungen verzichten kann, weil gerade da es für mich kein Muss ist. Anders natürlich in 1024 aber wer spielt damit noch  wenns denn aber flüssig geht schalt ich es auch ein

Und der ganze Rest, die wunderbar einfachen Treiber die regelmäßig kommen (_kann man sich jeden Monat drauf freuen_) , Verbrauch, Geräuschkulisse und CCC Bedienung, einfach toll. Eine Karte genau nach meinem Geschmack. 

Und es interessiert mich auch nicht, ob ein Spiel nun mit 40, 50 , 60 oder 100fps läuft, flüssig ist flüssig. Was ich meine, ich setze eine 3870 mit einer 8800Ultra gleich, wenn sie beide das Spiel flüssig darstellen und betrachte dann andere Eigenheiten. So wollte mir ein Bekannter ein Spiel zeigen, auf seiner neuen Ultra oder GTX, ich weiß nicht mehr genau und als er es startete, flogen die Schatten durchs Bild hin und her und die Vegetation war rosa oder lila. Ich lachte ihn aus, was ihm nicht unbedingt gefiel, aber nach seinen großen Reden die er geschwungen hatte, folgte ein Disaster. Ein stolzer Moment für einen 3870 Benutzer.
Euer Ansatz sind ja diese Spielbarkeitsdiagramme, finde ich gut.

Seit dieser Zeit also, misstraute ich den Statements und Benches meines Lieblingsmagazins ... und tue dies heute noch

Desweiteren sind während der letzten Ausgaben die ich kaufte, viele eklatante Fehler aufgetreten, die nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun hatten, sondern mit der Ausführung oder Dokumentation. Von Herrn Stöwer gab es mal ein Artikel, der die grünen in bestes Licht rückte und die roten derbe abstinken lies und als dann noch im selben Artikel Chipsätze benannt wurden, die es garnicht gibt, war das für mich die vorerst letzte Ausgabe. Vieleicht merkt man das als Tester oder Redakteur auch nicht, das man von Tag zu Tag mehr zu einem Hersteller abdriftet, ich weiß es nicht. Ich möchte niemanden etwas unterstellen, um jottes willen, aber so habe ich es empfunden.

Die Notwendigkeit des Aufrüstens, wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, wurde früher behandelt, heute aber irgendwie nicht mehr. Es werden (_wie dürftig der Leistungunterschied auch sein mag_) immer nur die neusten Produkte gelobpreist. Es gibt auch alte Hardware die heutige Spiele flüssig darstellt. Sätze wie "wer noch eine xyz besitzt, braucht nicht zwingend Aufrüsten, weil ob nun 45fps oder 50fps ist nicht der Rede wert" sehe ich einfach zu selten oder garnicht. Ich habe 2 Spyder Syteme (also alles rot ) mit DualCore und ALLE Spiele (gut ich hab nicht weltbewegend viele, aber auch aktuelle) laufen exelent darauf. Kaum vorstellbar nicht wahr? 

Die Balken der Diagramme finde ich optisch nicht ansprechend und unübersichtlich angeordnet, für Leute mit dürftigem Internet eine Zumutung sich durch die ganzen Bilder zu klicken. Auf eine Seite untereinander finde ich wesentlich besser.

Min fps und avg fps finde ich okay, wobei min fps auch in Diagrammen ausreichen, weil stotterer oder haker oder wie man sie auch nennt, sind von vielen Faktoren abhängig, nicht allein von der Graka.

Unsinnig finde ich hingegen, die Szene eines Spieles als Maßstab zu benchen, die am schlechtesten läuft. Ich habe COD4 auf voll mit einer 1900XT mit 2AA bei 1680x1050 duchgespielt. Das ganze lief erstklassig, bis auf den Sumpf, okay, aber der war nach 3 min rum und ich hab mir keine Gedanken mehr darüber gemacht. Wenn ich unwissend euren Benchmark sehe würde ich sagen, "ach du meine güte die Karte is ja mal völlig ungeeignet" obwohl sie es nicht ist

Warum verwendet ihr beim Leistungsindex im Heft nicht dieselben Spiele wie beim benchen online? Und warum nur 3? Es könnten ruhig 2 mehr sein 

Ihr berichtet einerseits, das die Finanzlage bei den roten mal richtig mies ist, erwähnt aber nicht, dass Sie schon Technologieführer (_wird bei benches nicht drauf hingewiesen, aber ich vermute, viele schauen nur auf die Balken und holen dann das Geld ausm Sparschwein während sie den Blick für das ganze Paket, das Drumherum verlieren_) sind und habt im gleichen Atemzug nicht auch nur einen Funken Verständniss dafür das sie ganz offensichtlich alles tun um Oberwasser zu bekommen. Und die Hardware reicht doch locker zum spielen. Ich bin stolz darauf aktiv die Konkurrenz auf dem Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Und ich kaufe nicht aus Mitleid NEIN, sondern weil die Hardware ihr Geld wert ist (_ergibt sich leider nicht aus den wie ich finde zu Zusammehanglos und vorschnell veröffentlichten Benches_), bis auf den letzten Euro, 

Desweiteren gibt es teils heftige heftige Unterschiede zu Benches auf anderen Seiten. Nicht nur ein paar fps, nein, ganze Meinungen oder Positionen weichen da stark voneinander ab und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn ich fraps anmache und beim spielen mal nach den fps schaue (nicht gemessen) gleichen die nicht den Messungen von PCGH 

Ich fänd es auch interessanter, wenn nicht mehr in 1024 gebencht wird, ausser vieleicht bei onboard Lösungen. Und alle Einstellungen zu gleichen teilen. ALso ein bench bei 1680x1050 ohne alles, mit 2AA und 4AF, 4AA und 8AF und 8AA und 16AF. Diese dann je Spiel zusammengerechnet als Balken und ein zweiter Balken mit der Einstellung wo das Spiel am besten, also immer Ü40fps läuft und das für jeder der 4 Auflösungen die mein Nachredner so schön aufgeführt hat.

Dann fände ich ein regelmäßigen HowTo nicht schlecht. Man findet immer wieder Leute im Internet, die ganz offenbar nicht in der Lage sind, bestimmte Reihenfolgen einzuhalten. Ihr wisst wie man einen Treiber installiert oder eben nicht, aber wenn ich im Netz einen User entdecke, der ganz genau die selbe Hardware hat wie ich, und er schreibt, das genau das selbe Programm oder Spiel mit dem neuen Treiber überhaupt nicht läuft obwohl ich überhaupt keine Probleme habe, kommt niemand auf den Gedanken, den Fehler vor dem Bildschirm zu suchen. Viele können nichtmal die Treiber nach einer Windows Installation in einer halbwegs brauchbaren Reihenfolge installieren.
Dazu ein HowTo von euch online, das wär echt mal ne Maßnahme. Ich hab schon Leute getroffen, die garnicht wussten das der Chipsatz auch Treiber kennt ...

und ALLE LEUTE die immer nur das gute im Menschen sehen, sollten, wenn nicht durch diverse Grundrechtseingriffe der Executive schon geschehen, aber spätestens bei der operativen Entfernung von DX10.1 bei einem Nvidia finanzierten Spiel mal langsam ihre Blicke schärfen und sich nicht von allen alles aufbinden lassen - everybody lies oder wie heisst es so schön ... auch wenn ich mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen lasse

ich hab bestimmt noch was vergessen, vieleicht schaue ich morgen nochmal rein

gute nacht


----------



## frEnzy (9. August 2008)

So, nun muss ich auch mal was sagen: Objektive Tests durchzuführen halte ich für sehr schwer. Vor allem, da ja irgendwie immer persönliche Vorlieben ausgeblendet werden müssen. Das traue ich der Redaktion aber durchaus zu.

Nun aber direkt zu ein paar Ideen, über die man mal nachdenken könnte:

- Generell sind die Unterschiede zwischen "verschiedenen" Karten mit der gleichen Ausstattung vernachlässigbar. Im Prinzip ist jede 4870 mit 512 MB Ram mit den Standardtaktung und dem Referenzdesign ziemlich gleich. Die Ergebnisse dürften sich nur in Bereichen von ca. 1 - 3% unterscheiden und fallen damit unter die Testungenauigkeit. Darum dürfte es meiner Meinung nach sinnig sein, wenn man generelle Angaben für diese Kartengeneration macht und nicht zwischen den Anbietern unterscheide (solange es nur um die Leistung geht).

- Beim Lieferumfang und beim Preis kann es durchaus erwähnenswerte Unterschiede geben. Versionen der Karten mit alternativen Kühlern, mehr oder weniger Speicher, andern Taktraten etc. sollte man gesondert testen und aufführen um die Unterschiede deutlich zu machen. Sollte die Erfahrung aber z.B. zeigen, dass Grafikkarten mit 2 GB nicht schneller sind als Karten mit 1GB, dann sollte man die vielleicht schon testen und vorstellen, bei einer Gesamtübersicht aber vielleicht solche Karten nicht unbedingt gesondert aufführen sondern in einer Art Bemerkungsfeld den entsprechenden Kommentar abgeben wie "Alle 3850 (256MB) sind im Prinzip gleich schnell, die Karte XY ist aber besonders Leise aber dafür hat Anbieter AB der Karte mehr Schnickschnack bei gelegt und kostet trotzdem weniger" oder so. Es lohnt sich auch nicht unbedingt, eine weitere Karte eines Chiptypes durch den gesamten Benchmarkparkur zu jagen, nur weil die Kühlung anders ist, der Rest aber dem Referenzdesign entspricht. Da würde es reichen, die Neuigkeiten zu testen und bei der Leistung auf andere Tests zu verweisen. So bleibt die Übersicht... naja, eben übersichtlich ohne wichtige Informationen zu unterschlagen.

- Sehr gut wäre ein interaktives Chartboard a la Tomshardware. Für alle, die deren Charts nicht kennen: Man müsste einzelne Spiele auswählen können und zusätzlich die gewünschte Auflösung. Z.B. möchte einer wissen, welche Grafikkarte gerade in Crysis in der Auflösung XY die meiste Leistung hat, weil er das Spiel so mag. Schnell im Dropdown-Menü ausgewählt und angeguckt, ohne durch 100 Benchmarktabellen klicken zu müssen. Genau so könnte aber jemand gucken, ob seine Grafikkarte in einem Spiel in der gewünschten Auflösung eine bestimmte Leistung erreicht und danach entscheiden, ob er das Spiel kaufen möchte oder es doch lieber lässt. Es sollte aber auch eine Gesamt-FPS-Übersicht geben, von allen Benchmarkwerten in einer bestimmten (wählbaren) Auflösung, welche z.B. die Max-, Min- oder Avg-Frames zusammengezählt anzeigt, damit man die Gesamtübersicht hat. So kann man schauen, welche Karte insgesamt gesehen die meisten FPS hat. Das Konzept des interaktiven Chartboards könnte man auch auf den Stromverbrauch, den Preis pro Frame oder die Lautstärke anwenden. Vielleicht machts hier aber eher Sinn sowas mit einzubauen wie wenn der Mauszeiger über einem Wert ist, dieser als 100% angesehen wird und die restlichen Werte demenstprechend angezeigt werden (z.B. die Karte XY hat nur 95% der Lautstärke der ausgewählten Karte).

- Mir persönlich ist es egal, wenn eine Karte 10% schneller ist als eine andere, wenn dafür die langsamere Karte z.B. schön leise ist und die erhitze Luft auch noch aus dem Gehäuse bevördert. Darum sollten verschiedene Ergebnisse unterschieden werden. Als Anregung könnte man z.B. folgende Kategorien einführen:


Pure Leistung (Max-, Min- und Avf-FPS)
Preis/Leistung für Pure Leistung (wieviel Max-, Min- oder Avg-FPS bekomme ich pro Euro)
Lautstärke
Lautstärke/leistung wäre evtl. auch interessant
Nach Stromverbrauch
- Generelle Empfehlungen abzugeben halte ich für sehr kompliziert und realitätsfern weil Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. Dem einen ist die Ausstattung der Karte egal so lange sie ordentlich FPS bringt. Dem andern ist das Zubehör besonders wichtig und ein dritter sch***t auf die Max-FPS, wenn dafür die Karte unhörbar leise ist. Mit einer absolut generellen Empfehlung kann es also nichts werden. Man sollte sich mal bei den Usern umhören, was ihnen am wichtigsten wäre für eine solche Empfehlung (Leistung, Preis-/Leistung, Leistung/Lautstärke etc.).

- Es sollte ein Testsystem geben, mit dem man die Unterschiede der Karten wirklich heraus arbeiten kann. Die neueste Generation ist so schnell, dass es kein Spiel gibt, dass in der 1024 Auflösung zu Problemen führen würde. Darum sollte man sich vielleicht auf drei oder vier Auflösungen beschränken:


1280 * 1024 (kleinste Standardauflösung, z.B. 19er Monitor)
1680 * 1050 (Breitbild, 22 Zoll Standard)
1920 * 1080 (Full-HD für den Anschluss an den Plasma)
2560 * 1900 oder so (zum Ausloten des absoluten Maximums und des letzten Quentchen an Leistung)
Das ganze dann mit verschieden Einstellungen von Anti Aliasing und so. Aber jeweils in einer gesunden Mischung, die noch Sinn macht. Die Basis des Testsystems sollte ein verdammt flotter PC sein, damit die Grafikkarten nicht an irgendeiner Stelle gebremst werden. Welche Bauteile da am Besten geeignet sind, wisst ihr wahrscheinlich besser als ich. Sollten aber viele Titel raus kommen, die von Quadcores profitieren, sollte das System auch mit einem solchen Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher ausgestattet sein. Wahrscheinlich muss das System alle zwei/drei Jahre ausgetauscht werden, damit es auf einem aktuellen Stand bleibt.

- Des weiteren sollten nicht zu viele Benchmarks gemacht werden. Es sollten aber die gängigsten Engines mindestens anhand eines aktuellen Titels vertreten sein und diese sollten auch nicht zu oft wechseln, damit die Ergebnisse vergleichbar bleiben. Es könnte z.B. eine Standardtestparkur geben, den jede Karte durchläuft in dem diese Spiele sowie ein paar Bestseller der letzten Zeit mit drin sind. Dazu gibts dann evtl. noch aktuelle Spiele, die zwar nicht in dem Parkur sind weil sie z.B. zu neu sind aber dennoch erwähnt werden sollten, weil sie z.B. besonders Hardwarehungrig oder gerade in Mode sind. Besonderheiten einer Karte, wie z.B. ein HDMI-Ausgang oder ein verbauter TV-Tuner, sollten natürlich auch getestet werden.

- Ganz deutlich sollte bei den Tests auf Missstände hingewiesen werden!! Als Beispiel wäre da die, zumindest momentan, nicht richtig laufende Stromsparfunktion der neuen ATI Karten oder wenn eine Karte besonders Laut ist. Es sollte heutzutage möglich sein auch Hochleistungskarten leise zu kühlen. Und wenn die Kühlung dafür drei Slots einnehmen muss, dann muss das halt so sein!! Einige stört das vielleicht nicht aber ich denke, dass es für laute Kühllösungen eine dicke Rüge geben sollte!! Für sowas eignet sich ein +/- Bereich am Ende eines Tests z.B. super, eben weil es nichts mit der eigentlichen Leistung der Karte zu tun hat. Eben so könnte man an der Stelle noch mal deutlich hervorheben, wenn das Spiel z.B. unter Vista viel langsamer läuft als unter XP oder andersherum.

*Zusammenfassung meiner genannten Punkte*


Nach Chiptypen (mit Referenzdesign) unterscheiden und nicht nach Einzelkarten. Nur besondere Karten einer Generation gesondert erwähnen und testen.
Lieferumfang, Lautstärke, Preis etc. beachten aber gesondert bewerten
Interaktive Chartboards statt der vielen Einzelbilder für mehr Übersichtlichkeit
Keine generellen Empfehlungen, lieber die Vor- und Nachteile einzeln aufführen oder die PCGH-User in einer Umfrage oder so fragen, nach was die Empfehlung ausgesprochen werden soll. Auch Mehrfach-Empfehlungen sollten denkbar sein (Leistung, Preis/Leistung/ Lautstärke/Leistung etc.)
Wenige, dafür aussagekräftige Benchmarks durchführen.
Standard Testparkur einführen.
+/- Bereich am Ende des Tests für die grobe Übersicht und die dicksten Rügen 
So, ich denke das wars fürs erste. Zumindest bin ich jetzt zu müde um mir noch großartig Gedanken zu machen. Ich hoffe meine Ideen gefallen euch oder werden zumindest diskutiert


----------



## steinschock (9. August 2008)

Diese Aktion vor allem die schnelle  offene Reaktion  verdient größten Respekt.

Ich war , bin mit dem Ranking in Einzelfällen andrer Meinung  ,
aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache, da einfach nicht alles mit einem Ranking abzudecken ist.

Insgesamt weiter so, zu PCGH gibst eh Keine alternative.

Besonderst Eure Integrität + Professionalität infrage zu stellen, 

ist völlig daneben.

Gruss 

SteinSchoK


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Engagement mit der Uhrzeit arrangiert
> 
> cYa



Argh


----------



## MixMasterMike (9. August 2008)

Hi PC Games Hardware!

Ich habe gestern das AMD Sonderheft erhalten und es war meine erste PCGH Ausgabe. Ich habe sie auch nur gekauft wegen dem AMD Thema, ansonsten lese ich meist die Online Ausgabe. Auf diesen Thread und den Blog bin ich nun auch gestossen, ihr habt euch ja auch im Heft dazu geäussert und wie ich feststelle wünscht ihr euch ja nun Kritik dazu:

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich bei dem Grafikkarten Test, der hier angesprochen wurde auch meinen Augen nicht recht getraut habe über das Ergebnis und kann den Kritikpunkten die hier angeführt wurden nur beipflichten. 

Wo ist der Sinn dabei nur die GTX280 als "High End" zu klassifizieren als einzige Karte, wobei die 4870 sie oft einholt oder überholt, nur weil ihr Preis und ihre Lautstärke nicht auch High End sind?

Und allem anschein nach Testet ihr mit gerade mal 2 Spielen die Leistung und dabei kommt sowas raus wie "die Leistung ist durchwachsen"? Wie kommt dieser Unterschied in den Noten zustande?

Ihr wünscht euch Kritik und erklärt immer dass ihr AMD/ATI ja positiv gesonnen seid, aber ohne Scheiss, ich bin nicht der einzige bei dem das in eurem Heft als das absolute Gegenteil vor kommt, in einer AMD Sonderheftausgabe so krass AMD Produkte runterzumachen und zwar mehr als jedes andere Magazin was ich kenne. 

Ihr testet nur 2 (ZWEI) Spiele und dann natürlich auch noch UT3 am besten mit PhysX Maps (ich hoffe nicht). Dann benutzt ihr nen Phenom nur mit 800Mhz RAM anstatt 1066Mhz. 

Hier mal ein paar Vergleichswerte:

*Call of Duty 4*

1280x1024 ohne AA und ohne AF

Computerbase.de mit 4Ghz Quadcore
1. 4870 	- 119,5 fps
2. gtx280 - 110 fps
3. 4850 - 99,1 fps
4. gtx260 - 94,5 fps

Tomshardware.de mit 2,93Ghz Dualcore
1. 4870 - 178 fps
2. gtx280 - 172.2 fps
3. gtx260 - 146,9 fps
4. 4850 - 139.4 fps

PCGH.de mit 3,16Ghz DualCore
1. gtx280 - 85 fps
2. gtx260 - 84 fps
- riesiger Abstand -
3. 4850 - 47 fps
4. 4870 - 49 fps

-> die CPUs sind alles vergleichbar, da es auf 4 Kerne ja kaum ankommt und die Taktraten hoch genug sind, damit die Grafik limitiert. Also liegts an eurem Sumpf Savegame? An den Details die auch bei den anderen Spielen natürlich auf Maximum waren? Wie erklärt ihr bitte so krasse Unterschiede?

Call of Duty 4 - 1680x1050 mit 4xAA+AF

Tomshardware.de
1. gtx280 - 118 fps
2. 4870 - 110 fps
3. gtx260 - 102,6 fps
4. 4850 - 87,8 fps

computerbase.de
1. gtx280 - 62,1 fps
2. 4870 - 60,7 fps
3. gtx260 - 51,7 fps
4. 4850 - 48,5 fps

pcgh.de 
1. gtx280 - 68 fps
2. gtx260 - 60 fps
- riesiger Abstand -
3. 4870 - 42 fps
4. 4850 - 36 fps

-> Wie man sehen kann, erreichen die Nvidia Karten nirgendwo sonst so hohe Werte und Abstände zu den Radeon Karten wie in eurem Test. Wenn ihr also ernsthaft nicht gekauft seid, was dann? Ich mein ernsthaft, wie erklärt ihr das? Wenn die 4870 hier teilweise die  GTX280 überholt oder 2-8 Fps Unterschied zeigt, wieso ist sie dann trotzdem nur "Mittelklasse"? 

Gerade im neuen Tomshardware MegaTest mit aktuellen Preisen Gewinnt die 4850 als "klarer Kauftipp" und die 4870 und GTX260 liegen "zu dicht beieinander um nicht beide zu empfehlen" und auch die Gamestar und viele andere Webseiten oder Magazine gelangen zu diesem Ergebnis - ganz im Gegensatz zu eurem Test mit einfach nur lächerlichen Testwerten...

Aber klar, die PCGH hat natürlich alles korrekt gemacht


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Musst du den Text hier rein Copy n Pasten? Einmal reicht doch 



> *@ MixMasterMike*
> 
> Wie du im AMD-Sonderheft nachlesen kannst, profitiert CoD4 sehr von Quads. Daher sind die CPUs nicht vergleichbar.
> 
> ...


cYa


----------



## MixMasterMike (9. August 2008)

Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost aber ich hatte irgendwie den anderen Thread nichtmehr gefunden und gedacht es sei verloren gegangen.

CoD4 profitiert gar nicht von Quads:
ComputerBase - 1, 2, 3 oder 4 CPU-Kerne? (Seite 4)

Und da Tomshardware auch blos nen DualCore verwendet haben würde es so oder so nicht passen.

Weiterhin mag es ja sein, dass es unterschiedliche Spielszenen gibt und damit eben unterschiedliche Frames, aber der Unterschied der Radeons zu den Nvidia Karten ist eben das seltsame.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ihr einen nur Sumpf Level testet der eben gerade schlecht für Radeons ist, und euch nicht für einen ausgeglichenen Test entscheidet, zumal ich das selber kaum glauben mag, und dann ausgerechnet nur noch UT3, was auch auf alten PCs läuft und sich ganz sicher nicht so gut verkauft wie CoD4... und aus diesen zwei Tests zieht ihr dann das gesamte Kauffazit? Wo ist Assassins Creed, Bioshock, Grid, Crysis usw?

Bei allem Respekt, aber das ist lächerlich und die Tatsache das quasi JEDES andere Magazin zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommt scheint euch nicht im Geringsten zu verunsichern? Ihr glaubt wirklich die haben alle nur falsch getestet und keine Ahnung und in Wahrheit bekommen die Radeons nur eine 3 statt einer 1?


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

*@ MixMasterMike*

Im AMD-Sonderheft und früheren PCGH-Artikeln sowie anderen Pages zeigt sich die Multi-Core-Optimierung - es gibt nicht nur CB 

Die "Im Sumpf"-Szene nutzen wir seit Monaten, da war von den HD4k nichts zu sehen. Und nur weil die da schlecht abschneiden, wechseln wir nicht einfach den Benchmark. Das wäre selektives Benches - und unseriös. Es ist nun mal problematisch, dass die meisten Games auf einer Geforce besser performen, dummerweise ist das sonst eher Radeon-freundliche CoD4 in unserer Sequenz eben eine Ausnahme. Da können wir aber nichts dafür.

Das Kauf-Fazit setzt sich nur zu einem geringen Teil aus den Fps zusammen, bei Leistung spielen auch Strom, Lautstärke, Temps und OC mit rein. Das alles wird zudem noch mit der Austattung und den Eigenschaften verrechnet.

_Wir haben imo nirgendwo behauptet, die "Anderen" würden falsch testen! Und ebenso hat von uns sicher keiner jemals behauptet die Anderen hätten keine Ahnung! Bitte vermeide solche Unterstellungen._

*EDIT*
Das eine HD48x0 eine gute Generation ist, bezweifelt bei uns keiner. Und im *Rating *schlagen sich die Radeons ja auch super.

cYa


----------



## MixMasterMike (9. August 2008)

Okay im AMD Sonderheft ist bei CoD4 ein Quad etwas schneller, aber wieso schafft es dann CB das nicht zu reproduzieren? Es ist doch das gleiche Spiel?

Was ich vorhin vergessen habe: da DDR 1066er RAM nicht viel mehr kosten als 800er spricht doch nichts dagege, dass sich Leute welche kaufen, ich hab auch welche. Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach behaupten "wir testen nur mit schlechten RAM weil die eh keiner hat", aber dafür andere Tests wie 4 Fach SLI oder Crossfire testen obwohl das ganz sicher nur 1% der Leser hat, oder X48 Mainboards oder tolle Intel Quadcores mit DDR3 RAM die nichtmal in den Top10 der meistgesuchten RAMs auftauchen... und so weiter, gibt genug Beispiele wo man einfach mal schlechtere Komponenten nehmen könnte um ein Produkt schlechter dastehen zu lassen...

Du musst dich nicht wegen den rhetorischen Fragen meinerseits rechtfertigen, mir ist klar, dass ihr sowas nicht behauptet, ich wollte nur wissen womit ihr sonst eure fragwürdigen Tests erklärt und nach allem was du sagst gibts keine Erklärung... 

Das wichtigste wonach sich der Stromverbrauch, der Preis, die Lautstärke usw alles richtet ist nunmal die Leistung und mit diesen beiden Tests ist das wohl kaum ausreichend um darüber ein Urteil zu fällen, aber ihr macht genau das.

Gerade weil ihr und besonders du immer objektiv sein wollt, verstehe ich das alles echt nicht... wie gesagt, macht es euch nichtmal ein bisschen nachdenklich wenn soviele andere Webseiten und Fachzeitschriften so total andere Ergebnisse erreichen?


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Gleiches Spiel, andere Szene - anderes Ergebnis. 

CoD4 ist wenn ich so schaue, dass einzige Spiel in unserem Parcour, wo die Werte so abweichen, im Rating sieht man ja, dass die HD4870 trotzdem alles in allem kaum langsamer als die GTX 260 ist. Außer mit höheren Settings, da mangelts eben an Speicher. High-End-Hardware zu testen, ist bei uns normal. Aber ich denke nicht, dass DDR-1066 sooo weit verbreitet ist die DDR2-800. Bist du dir bewusst, wie hoch der Leistungsunterschied ist? In einem GPU-limtierten Spiel wie UT3 oder CoD4 macht das kaum etwas aus.

Objektiv sind wir alle mal. Nicht objektiv wäre es, einen älteren Treiber und eine andere CoD4-Szene zu nutzen, nur damit die Radeons besser wegkommen. Nach dem ganzen Trara der letzten Tage wird es aber sicherlich Änderungen geben um so etwas künftig zu vermeiden. Etwa das Excel auf mehr Spiele ausweiten. Aber was haben die Leser davon, wenn wir Call of Juarez mitreinnehmen, die Radeons stehen besser da, praktisch zockt das aber keiner?

cYa


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja hier ne Antwort

@y33H@
es geht hier nicht nur um CB oder Gamestar WELTWEIT seid ihr die einzigen bei denen die AMD-Karten so schlecht abschneiden...

Test: AMDs Radeon 4850 und 4870 - Nvidia unter Druck - Golem.de
AnandTech: The Radeon HD 4850 & 4870: AMD Wins at $199 and $299
Bjorn3d.com -The Radeon HD 4800, Satisfying Your Daily Tech Cravings Since 1996
http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/...Has_Arrived/
http://www.elitebastards.com/cms/ind...=584&Itemid=31
HEXUS.net - Review :: AMD (ATI) Radeon HD 4850 and 4870: bloodying NVIDIA's profits : Page - 1/22
PC Perspective - AMD Radeon HD 4870 and HD 4850 Review - Mid-range GPU mix up
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...rd-review.html
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardw...ies-review.ars
http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/video/.../architecture/
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/725-...4870-4850.html
PC Hardware & Tweaking Articles, Reviews & Guides :: TweakTown
AMD's Radeon HD 4870 graphics processor - The Tech Report - Page 1
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...0_performance/
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...50aHVzaWFzdA==
Legit Reviews - HIS Radeon HD 4870 CrossFire Video Card Review - GDDR5 Arrives - The Radeon 4000 Series Officially Launches
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/radeon...iew-31046.html

Die Liste liese sich noch lange fortsetzen.

Wenn sich ein Hardware-Käufer heute nicht blind auf die Media-Markt-Profis verlässt, sondern sich eine Ausgabe eures Magazins kauft und in die Kaufemfehlungsliste schaut, dann dist das schon einer der wenigen "Aufgekläerten" Kunden. Da sieht er dann eine 9600GT für 100€ 11 Plätze
vor der 4850 für 140€ und denkt naürlich:" Was ein Schnäppchen"
Ich meine ihr habt eine gewisse Verantwortung den Lesern gegenüber und wenn eure Ergebnisse sich sosehr vom rest der Welt unterscheiden, solltet ihr mal euer Bewertungs-System in Frage stellen.


----------



## jaytech (9. August 2008)

Hey Leute jetzt fangt nicht wieder so an wie bei den Kommentaren, ihr könnt froh, dass die Redis überhaupt noch mit uns reden!

Der Thread ist erstellt worden um bei den nächsten malen eben solche Probleme zu unterbinden und er ist nicht dazuda um euren Frust los zu werden! Wenn ihr Frust raus lassen wollt, dann schreibt an nen Kummerkasten oder Dr. Sommer oder so...aber hört endlich auf hier rum zu motzen!!

BTT:
@ PCGH

Es wäre vlt. auch nicht schlecht, wenn ihr nach der ganzen Aktion hier ein Fazit/Info abgebt, was sich in der/den nächsten Ausgabe(n) ändern wird bzw. welchen Ideen hier besondere Beachtung schenkt.


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

*@ enero*

Schau dir mal meinen Post #53 an.

Bei _Golem _etwa sind gar keine GXT 2x0 dabei und selbst die HD4870 sieht gegenüber der 98GTX-OC oft nicht gut aus (gleichauf oder kaum schneller). Ähnlich sieht es bei _Anandtech _aus. Die 98GTX schlägt oft die HD4850 und die HD4870 hat teils schwer mit der GTX 260 zu kämpfen, auf der anderen Seite macht sie stellenweise eine GTX 280 platt. Das ist die typische "Wankel-Power", un-konstante Leistung eben. Bei _Bjorn3D _schlägt die 98GTX die HD4850 in den meisten Fällen. _Hexus_ sieht die 98GTX leicht vor der HD4850, die GTX 260 ist nicht im Testfeld,  dafür wird die HD4870 von der GTX 280 deutlich geschlagen. _PC Perspektive_ hat bei jedem Benchmark andere HD4k und GTX 2x0 drin, da lässt sich ohnehin nichts abschätzen. Bei _Techreport_ fällt das Urteil (zu) stark zugunsten der Radeons aus. _Legit Reviews_ haben keine GTX 260 im Testfeld, die HD4870 kann nicht mit der 280er konkurrieren, die 98GTX+ unterliegt leicht der HD4850. _THW_ sieht die HD4870 sehr weit vorne, so wie wir aber als nV-Fanboys verschrieen sind, ist THW gerne ATI-freundlich, so heißt es.

Ein paar Links gehen zudem nicht, liegt aber glaub am Forum.

_Mir scheint, du solltest die Benches mal genauer studieren, alles in allem unterscheiden sich die Benches anderer Seiten nicht von unseren._ Die HD4870 liegt je nach Spiel leicht hinter oder vor der GTX 260 und die HD4850 rangelt mit der 98GTX(+). Je höher die Settings, dest schlechter schneiden GTX+ und HD4870 ab, erstere aufgrund des VRAM-Managements, letztere weil sie nur 512 MiB hat.
*
Das bestätigt unser Leistungs-Index.*

cYa


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

He, bei euch ist ne 9600Gt schneller, oder ist die genauso schnell wie ne 9800GTX?


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

_Zeige mir den PCGH-Bench wo die 96GT schneller als eine HD4850 ist. _

Nur weil sie in der Kaufberatung vorne liegt, ist sie *nicht* schneller - ist das so schwer zu begreifen?
Und nimm doch bitte Stellung zu meinem Post, ich habe mir extra die Mühe gemacht, alle Pages zu besuchen.

cYa


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

Na, in eurer Kaufempfehlungsliste, da wo sich die Mehrheit der Kunden orientieren, darum gehts doch.

PCGH - Grafikkarten: Übersicht & PCGH-Kaufempfehlung für August - 2008/08/03-PCIE.jpg

9600GT      12x10       90,7 FPS        16x10       48,0 FPS
4850          12x10      78,0 FPS         16x10      45,5 FPS
4870                        81,0 FPS                       56,0 FPS


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

Und zu deinem Post:
Wenn ihr meint die 9800GTX bzw die 260GTX ist schneller als 4870 oder 4850, liegt das noch irgendwo im Ermessensbereich, aber ihr stellt sie doch auf eine Stufe mit 8800Gt bzw. 9600GT.
Das ist es worüber die Leute sich aufregen.


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

btw wiederhole ich nochmals, dass da Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke, Temps, OC-Verhalten, Strom, Austattung usw. mit reinspielen.

*EDIT*
In der Kaufberatung sieht das vll so aus. Allerdings stehen da die Fps mit drin - _und wer auch nur 1min auf den Leistungsindex auf Seite 146 schaut, sieht, dass die HD4870 mit der 96GT den Boden wischt._ Ist es zuviel verlangt, dass die Leute ein kleines bisschen genauer hinschauen als nur auf die Platzierung in der Kaufberatung?!

cYa


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

48 zu 45 FPS und 90,7 zu 78,0 würde ich schon schneller nennen.
Laut euren Eigenen Benches nach denen du gefragt hast.
Da könnte ich dich jetzt zitieren " ist das so schwer zu ...." lass ich aber.


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Öhhh, hast Recht. Habe allerdings bei den Online-Benches mit den anderen Treibern geschaut. Sorry. Leider mögen Treiber und Architektur diese Szene wohl nicht 

cYa


----------



## Binn (9. August 2008)

*@y33H@*

Hier muss ich dir recht geben. Die Leistungindex ist gut und übersichtlich.

Jedoch ist der Einkaufsführer für Grafikkarten einfach nicht sinnvoll. Ich will dich mit meinen Kontra-Einkaufsführer Aussagen nicht schlecht machen oder ähnliches aber da muss was geändert werden.

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel Leadtek Winfast PX9600 mit einer Wertung von 2,74(die schon abgewertet ist ) so viele Karten vor einer Sapphire HD4850(2,94) sein?
Weil im Performance Index auf pcgh.de sowie im Heft ist die HD4850 besser. In den höheren Auflösungen auf jedenfall.
Die HD4850 ist zwar unter Last lauter aber im Idle leiser.
Nur wegen dem Preis?
Dazu möchte ich auch noch was sagen. 
Man hätte auch mal eine der billigstens HD4850 testen und damit in den Einkaufssführer stellen z.B. die Powercolor die früher auch schon 20€ billiger als die Sapphire war.

Dann noch mit den Abwertungen. Das die Grafikkarten teilweise abgewertet werden ist ja im Grunde gut jedoch muss man schauen das man sie vernünftig abwertet. Denn so ist z.B. eine alte G80 GTS die neu um einiges teurer ist als die HD4850 ist, jedoch ungefähr gleich schnell ist aber veraltet Technik intus hat sowie mehr Strom verbraucht. Das verstehe ich nicht.

Man kann einfach keine veralteten Karten mit neuen Karten in einem Einkaufsführer vergleichen. Sicherlich war 2007 die GTS640 eine top Karte und das ist sie immernoch jedoch kann man sie heute nicht mehr mit fast der selben Wertung versehen wie eine 9600GT die billiger ist und neuste Technik bietet.

Gleichermaßen kann man keine HD 4850 die zusammen mit der HD4870 und GTX 260 gestestet wurden und so eine relativ schlechte Wertung bekommen, in den Einkaufsführer setzen. 
Wenn schon dann einen Test 9800GTX gegen HD4850, einen mit HD4870 gegen GTX 260 und dann entweder die GTX 280 alleine wie es ja ist, oder wenn es möglich gewesen wäre gegen eine HD4870X2.

So das war viel und hat lange gedauert weil ich im Heft recherchiert habe.

Meiner Meinung nach die Bewertung und dadurch resultierende Anordung der Grafikkarten weglassen. Der Leistungsindex reicht vollkommen.
Dann die Karten so anordnen wie die Prozessoren. 

*Edit:* Ich würd auch gerne mal wissen was Onkel Carsten und Thilo davon halten.  
*Edit2: *Ich bin auch kein ATI Fanboy ich habe ja auch den Vergleich 88GTS640 gegen 9600GT gezoggen. Es geht mir lediglich nur um den Einkaufführer.

Mfg Robin


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

Dann wäre Punkt eins der Kritik ja geklärt.
Es würde mich freuen wenn es hierzu auch noch ein Statement gibt

2. Wenn sich die anderen 20/20 aus Lautheit, Verbrauch usw, zusammensetzen, wie kann dann das lauteste, heißeste, stromhungrigste Modell (280GTX) die Liste so deutlich anführen?

Wenn Ihr in eurem Test dann die 4870 total runter putzt weil sie zu laut ist, ohne zu erwähnen dass die 280 GTX noch lauter ist.
Ein Vorserien Modell mit Betatreibern im Test regelrecht zerreißt wegen Microrucklern, die ihr dann mit einem Video belegen wollt das bei 12 FPS vor sich hin ruckelt.
Betrug am Kunden durch PoV/nVidia mit einer nichts sagendem Überschrift (8800GT ab sofort auch mit 128-Bit-Speicherinface) die sogar positiv gedeutet werden kann irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwinden lasst, usw. usw……..…… wer wundert sich dann ernsthaft warum eure Objektivität infrage gestellt wird.


----------



## Nobbis (9. August 2008)

wenn ich fragen darf, wer is überhaupt yeeha??



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ enero*
> 
> Schau dir mal meinen Post #53 an.
> 
> Bei _Techreport_ fällt das Urteil (zu) stark zugunsten der Radeons aus.



Soll das eine Anspielung darauf sein, das es selbst nach eurer Meinung, Redaktionen existieren die Unbefangenheit nur vortäuschen? Dann ist das mehr als ich hören wollte ....

Thema Speicher: Ich kenne keinen AMD User in meinen Kreisen der noch 800er Speicher drin hat, dafür aber einige IntelUser, da macht es den Kohl wohl nicht fett. 

UNd ich stimme enero in allen genannten Punkten zu. Den Anschein erwecken,  nen AMD USer schaut nicht auf die Leistung oder kann sich kein 1066er leisten und im Gegenzug Triple SLI testen, entzieht sich meinem VErständnis. Für wen oder was sind diese Test´s gut? Alle reden von Stromsparen und ihr testet Triple SLI? Das ist heuchlerisch vom allerfeinsten. Wenn denn wenigsten die Grafikleistung verdreifacht würde damit man den Stromfresser wenigstens ansatzweise rechtfertigen könnte, aber nein. Ich empfinde die Performancesteigerungen durch CrossFire auch deutlich höher.

Und jetzt nochmal zum Thema COD4, obwohl ich meinen Senf auf den nicht eingegangen wurde (kommt vieleicht noch, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) schon ein paar Posts früher abgegeben hab. Ein Spiel läuft 99,2% der Spielzeit absolut flüssig und ihr seit trotzdem der Meinung, das die Graka dafür nicht geeignet ist? Wie verrückt ist das? Wart ihr schon mal beim Zocker von heute? Bei dem jugendlichen der sich seine Hardware vom Munde abspart? Der Junge, der Zeitungen austrägt um sich die neue CPU leisten zu können? Es geht nicht allen so gut wie vielen hier, die offenbar in ihrer Traumwelt gefangen sind.Geht doch mal auf eine große LAN, da sitzen 80% der Zocker und spielen 1.6 und AUtorennen. Ihre Rechner sind zu schwach um Crysis überhaupt zu installieren und Crytek wundert sich über schlechte Verkaufzahlen. Ich habe letztens in die leuchtenden Augen eines Notebookbesitzers geschaut, welches er vermutlich gebraucht gekauft hat. Dort war ein Pentium M 1,7Ghz und eine Radeon 9600 oder 9700 drin und er hat mit dieser Kiste COD4 im Multiplayer gespielt. Es lief natürlich nur solala, aber glaubt ihr wirklich den interessiert dieser beschi****e Sumpf, der war überglücklich? Mich interessiert er jedenfalls nicht, weil er für das Spiel alles andere als von Bedeutung ist. Die paar Leute hier im Forum die dick auftragen, dass sie sich jetzt sone Monstersysteme zulegen, sind entweder zu beneiden, sind nicht zu beneiden und/oder kommen relativ schnell wieder von ihrem Trip runter, weil sie irgendwann auch merken, das der einzige der dadurch ein Vorteil hat, der Hersteller ist und die Games auch mit einer einzelnen MITTELKLASSE Graka (4870) laufen. Ich finde das einzig Mittelmäßige an der Karte ist der Preis, der is nämlich mitten in meinem Fokus.




enero schrieb:


> Dann wäre Punkt eins der Kritik ja geklärt.
> Es würde mich freuen wenn es hierzu auch noch ein Statement gibt
> 
> 2. Wenn sich die anderen 20/20 aus Lautheit, Verbrauch usw, zusammensetzen, wie kann dann das lauteste, heißeste, stromhungrigste Modell (280GTX) die Liste so deutlich anführen?
> ...



Zustimm


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

*@ Nobbis*


> Soll das eine Anspielung darauf sein, das es selbst nach eurer Meinung, Redaktionen existieren die Unbefangenheit nur vortäuschen? Dann ist das mehr als ich hören wollte ....


Das ist keine Anspielung, es ist nur schlicht so, dass die Radeons im Techpower-Test im Vergleich zu den anderen verlinkten Tests eben besonders gut abschneiden. Mir hier zu unterstellen, ich würde Unbefangenheit vorzutäuschen finde ich ... 



> und ihr seit trotzdem der Meinung, das die Graka dafür nicht geeignet ist?


Äh, wo steht, dass eine HD48x0 für CoD4 nicht geeignet sein soll?  Außerdem wurden für den Spielbarkeitstest WinXP und der 8.7-Beta verwendet!
btw ich war selbst bis vor 3 Monaten Schüler (Abitur) und habe in einer Buchhandlung 2-3 Mal die Woche gejobbt. Und als ich jünger war, habe ich am Wochenende Zeitungen ausgetragen und bei der Inventur im Edeka geholfen. Und schau mal in meine Signatur.
_
Hast du den Sumpf Level übersprungen? Wohl kaum, somit ist er wie alle Level wichtig. Und lustigerweise wurde der Level mit der stressigsten Anfangsszene überhaupt für die Demo ausgewählt ... interessant wie ich finde. Vll hat sich Infinity Wards das Gleiche gedacht wie wir - wer mit der Demo-Performance (oder unserem Bench) befriedigende Werte erhält, bei dem flutscht das restliche Spiel._

Und was soll der Vergleich mit Triple-SLI und Stromsparen? Hybrid-SLI funzt auf mit drei Karten auf einem 780a wenn ich mich nicht täusche ...

cYa


----------



## Binn (9. August 2008)

@Nobbis:

Übertreib hier mal nicht so. Natürlich haben die meisten Schüler nicht viel Geld jedoch wird sich das auch nach der Schule nicht so schnell ändern.
Denn wenn man in einer Ausbildung bist bekommst du auch nicht viel Geld, wenn man dann noch ein Auto unterhalten muss ist das Geld schnell weg.
Wenn man dann noch Abitur macht geht der ganze Spaß weiter.

@y33H@: Gibt es zu meiner Kritik noch eine Statment deinerseits?

Mfg


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

*@ Binn*

So langsam geben Maus und Keyboard den Geist auf 

Ich kann nicht allzuviel Feedback geben, da ich die Kaufberatung nicht mache, einzig die Benches dazu.

cYa


----------



## Binn (9. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Binn*
> So langsam geben Maus und Keyboard den Geist auf
> Ich kann nicht allzuviel Feedback geben, da ich die Kaufberatung nicht mache, einzig die Benches dazu.
> cYa



Kann ich gut verstehen, ich habe mich gerade auch abgemüht alles im Heft zu suchen. Immer vor und zurück blättern.

Wennn du willst kannst du ja morgen was dazu schreiben.

Mfg Binn


----------



## Nobbis (9. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Nobbis*Das ist keine Anspielung, es ist nur schlicht so, dass die Radeons im Techpower-Test im Vergleich zu den anderen verlinkten Tests eben besonders gut abschneiden. Mir hier zu unterstellen, ich würde Unbefangenheit vorzutäuschen finde ich ...


lies nochmal und dann erledigt es sich von selbst ...

aber wie du es auch immer interpretierst, was du schreibst liest sich so, als wäre Tech irgendwas ATI lastig, kurioser weise geht es ja hier darum, dass man euch das auch vorwirft, nur anders herrum, und wenn du schon so schreibst, dann wunderst du dich, das Leute auch so über euch schreiben???


> Äh, wo steht, dass eine HD48x0 für CoD4 nicht geeignet sein soll?  Außerdem wurden für den Spielbarkeitstest WinXP und der 8.7-Beta verwendet!


Es muss nicht immer alles Wort für Wort stehen, man kann auch Dinge ableiten. Wenn ich Bench Unterschriften lese, wie "die ATI´s fallen deutlich hinter eine 9600GT und sind nur bedingt spielbar" sollte das einem normalen Menschen mit etwas Verstand reichen, um zu erkennen, welche denn nun die "BESSERE" ist, obwohl diese Ausagekraft mal gleich NULL ist, wie gesagt, ich hab COD4 auf einer 1900XT auf voll mit 2AA durchgezockt und das auf einem Spydersystem mit ... jetzt kommts ...1066er Speicher, kaum zu glauben ...


> btw ich war selbst bis vor 3 Monaten Schüler und habe in einer Buchhandlung 2-3 Mal die Woche gejobbt. Und als ich jünger war, habe ich am Wochenende Zeitungen ausgetragen und bei der Inventur im Edeka geholfen. Und schau mal in meine Signatur.


Das du noch jung bist lässt sich erlesen, aber schön zu hören das du nicht son Muttersöhnchen bist der alles in Ars** geschoben kriegt

Vieleicht hätte ich noch erwähnen müssen, das ich aus einem Teil von Deutschland komme, wo im Dienstleistungsgewerbe und im Einzelhandel (das sind der größte Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung) nichtmal 1000€ verdient werden. Und wenn sich schon die Eltern nur von Monat zu MOnat hangeln, gehts den Kindern auch nicht besser.  ABer trotzdem toll das ich dir das Altpapier im Kasten zu verdanke habe ..... das war ein Scherz 



> _
> Hast du den Sumpf Level übersprungen? Wohl kaum, somit ist er wie alle Level wichtig. Und lustigerweise wurde der Level mit der stressigsten Anfangsszene überhaupt für die Demo ausgewählt ... interessant wie ich finde. Vll hat sich Infinity Wards das Gleiche gedacht wie wir - wer mit der Demo-Performance (oder unserem Bench) befriedigende Werte erhält, bei dem flutscht das restliche Spiel._


Welche Demo hast du gespielt? Ich jedenfalls nicht diese. Meine Demo fing anders an. Davon ab, ist nicht die ganze Sumpfszene so "hecklastig" und sie ist nur verschwindend kurz. 


> Und was soll der Vergleich mit Triple-SLI und Stromsparen? Hybrid-SLI funzt auf mit drei Karten auf einem 780a wenn ich mich nicht täusche ...
> 
> cYa



Was soll das heissen? Was hat Triple SLI mit Hybrid SLI zutun? Und was soll der NV Chipsatz hier? Sowas kann ich im Spydersystem nicht gebrauchen


----------



## b0s (9. August 2008)

Binn's Kritik am Einkaufsführer ist glaube ich momentan einer der verbleibenden härteren Kritikpunkte, bei denen es nicht um Objektivität oder ähnliches geht, sondern um die Probleme, die dieser aufwirft.

Wurde auch schon von mehreren Leuten erwähnt, zum Teil mit Verbesserungs/Änderungsvorschlägen:
Tentakeltyp, Fransen, b0s, frEnzy, Binn

Ich denke all diese würden sich bestimmt über Statements freuen

MfG


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Triple-SLI läuft meines Wissens auf einem Spider-System aber nicht  Ich lade mir noch mal schnell die Demo runter ...
btw hatte ich zuvor eine X1900XT/512 und einen E6300 @ 2,8 GHz und damit machte das Spiel in 1.280x720 mit 2xAA überhaupt keinen Spaß, viel zu wenig Fps 

cYa


----------



## Nobbis (9. August 2008)

Es geht doch nicht im entferntesten darum, wo Triple SLI läuft, sondern das du einerseits nem AMD´ler keinen 1066er Speicher zugestehst, aber Triple SLI gebencht wird und dann noch von Sparsamkeit gefaselt wird. Wie soll man das nennen? Ich kenne LEute die CF nutzen, dann aber auch nur mit kleinen Karten aber was glaubst du? AMD RECHNER MIT 1066er Speicher oder Triple SLI ? Was wird es mehr geben? Dieses ganze Klimagewäsch mal aussen vor, habe ich persönlich nichts gegen sone Rechner oder Technologien, aber dem einen kein 1066er Speicher zugestehen aber für einen anderen ein Triple SLI System durch die benches zu jagen ist makaber


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

_Ich gestehe jedem das zu, was er kaufen will. 

_Ich habe auch nicht den RAM für das Phenom-Sys ausgewählt. Und Triple-SLI ist nun wahrlich nicht das Wahre, wenn man sich die Skalierung anschaut. Kaufe drei Karten, erhalte aber nur die doppelte Leistung im Vergleich zu einer ... neee, lass mal.

*EDIT*
So, Demo installiert. Und wie ich gesagt habe, der spielbare Level ist "Im Sumpf" bzw. " The Bog" - unser Bench-Level 


> Hast du den Sumpf Level übersprungen? Wohl kaum, somit ist er wie alle Level wichtig. Und lustigerweise wurde der Level mit der stressigsten Anfangsszene überhaupt für die Demo ausgewählt ... interessant wie ich finde. Vll hat sich Infinity Wards das Gleiche gedacht wie wir - wer mit der Demo-Performance (oder unserem Bench) befriedigende Werte erhält, bei dem flutscht das restliche Spiel.




cYa


----------



## Nobbis (9. August 2008)

schön das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, aber die Demo die ich gespielt hab begann mit FastRoping wenn ich mich nicht irre auf einer Strasse mit HUberschrauberabsturz und Geballere aus kaputten Häusern, mit Durchquerung und Panzer abschiessen


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Genau das, was du beschreibst, ist der Beginn der Mission "Im Sumpf" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Nobbis (9. August 2008)

Ach du schei*** . Na jetzt wird die SAche für mich ja noch wüster. Das ist doch auch die selbe Szene die CB bencht. Na dann möchte ich jetzt mal erklärt bekommen, wie dieser immense Unterschied trotz gleicher Benchmarkszenen zustande kommt. 	2560x1600 8xAA/16xAF: 11 zu 21fps bei ganz genau den selben Einstellungen, nur als Beispiel, kannst auch gern andere Auflösungen nehmen, haut ja alles nicht hin. Vieleicht haben die einfach nicht sone fragmentierte HDD wa ??? *Vorsicht, Sarkasmus*

Davon ab ...

... das soll die anspruchsvollste Stelle im Spiel sein? Das läuft auf meinem Laptop auf 1920x1200 mit 30fps auf max ohne AA&AF glaub ich, kann aber nochmal schauen und das mit einer ATI

Die Stelle die ich meine die bei mir am meisten Graka frisst ist die Passage im tatsächlichen Sumpf, wo man schleichen muss bis zu soner Holzhütte ohne Türen - der Nebel zieht übel an den fps 

Die Passage aus der Demo hab ich nicht negativ in Erinnerung, wie gesagt, hab ich auf nem Laptop gespielt und auch auf anderen Maschinen (ausschließlich ATI)

trotzdem danke für deine Mühe und die Aufklärung


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Was du meinst, ist die Mission der Rückblende, welche in Chernobyl spielt. Mit Transpareny-AA ist die tatsächlich ein Killer, was aber am Gras liegt. Hier mal zwei Vergleichshots, achte oben links auf die Fps (auch wenn die schwanken, die Tendenz ist klar ersichtlich). 

Mein Sys (CPU @ 3 GHz) mit einer 98GTX+ vanilla in 1.680 mit 4xMSAA und 16:1 AF, max. Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich bin ich 17sec bis vor zum Auto bzw. 18sec bis zur Hütte gelaufen, 42,3 zu 46,9 Fps. Also nix mit 30 Fps in 1.920x1.200  Unterschätze CoD4 nicht.

*EDIT*
Ich habe das Spiel nun so oft durchgezockt und gebencht, die Szene ist mit die, wenn nicht wirklich die anspruchsvollste Szene, die man zum Benchen erwischen kann. Vor allem sind die Fps erschreckend niedrig - wirklich flüssig ist das, was ich grade gebencht habe nicht, sprich recht schwammiges Aiming.

*EDIT2*
Ich habe nun zusätzlich Shots von allen Leveln und deren Anfangsszenen gemacht - schließlich können wir nicht jedesmal erst 5min spielen, bis wir zu Bench-Stelle kommen. "Im Sumpf" bzw. "The Bog" ist tatsächlich am anspruchsvollsten, wenn auch nur knapp.

Sorry für _abload_, aber ich will alle in einem Post haben *duck und weg*
Wenn ich Zeit finde, benche ich alle (!) Levels auf ner GTX 260 und HD4870 ...

*Alle Pics nun auch gezipt im Anhang*

_Prologue:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Akt I:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Akt II:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Akt III:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Epilog:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Nobbis (10. August 2008)

In Sig steht was von GTS 640 und oben hast geschrieben 98GTX+ 

Wieso bencht du msaa? Hast das über den nhancer eingeschalten? So kann man wieder nicht ordentlich vergleichen.

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, ist MSAA doch schneller als SSAA und dennoch hast du 12fps weniger als im PCGH benchmark gemessen wurden. Hätten es nicht mehr sein müssen? 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2008/06/call_of_duty_1680_1050_4x.png

Wenn ich Glück habe, ist es noch installiert bei mir und wenn ich dann noch Zeit habe, kann ich es bei mir mal anschmeissen und schauen wie es mit den fps aussieht ...

sag mal was dazu


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Die zwei Werte oben sind mit einem E8200 @ 3 GHz, 4 GiB und einer 98GTX+ unter WinXP gemacht. 4x MSAA ist im Spiel aktiviert, 16:1 AF im Treiber, also gleiche Settings wie in dem von dir verlinkten Benchmark. Habe eben noch mal exakt gebencht und kam auf 42,9 - 0,6 Fps fallen unter Messungenauigkeit. Vista und die fehlenden 600 MHz reißen wohl einiges (immerhin ist der Wert 20% besser), zudem ist mein RAM lahmer. 

MSAA ist die stinknormale Kantenglättung welche das Spiel anbietet, MSAA per Treiber zieht nicht, nur Tranparency kann aktiviert werden. SSAA und Hybrid-Modi via nHancer. Mit 2x2 SSAA komme ich 29,3 Fps - mit 4x4 SSAA auf unspielbare 8,1 (jeweils 1.680 mit 16:1 AF @ max. Details).

cYa


----------



## enero (10. August 2008)

@y33H@, Nachteule
jetzt würde mich wirklich interesieren wie die 4870 bei deinen Settings abschneidet.

enero

P.S.
Bei all der Kritik die ich vorgebracht habe, bitte denke daran:
Wenn mir PCGH nicht gefallen würde, wär ich einfach ein Kunde weniger.


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Schön gesagt  Was meinst du mit "deinen Settings"? 

cYa


----------



## enero (10. August 2008)

Na ja, eifach wirklich vergleichbar, also 1.680 mit 4xMSAA und 16:1 AF, max. Details.
Hast du wirklich ne 4870 rumliegen?

Edit: mit der Nachteule ist bei mir einfach, bin zurzeit in Argentinien; + 5 h


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Ach so, du meinst, ich soll die Radeon mit den gleichen Settings und der gleichen Szene mal bei mir testen? Heute nicht, habe grade keine HD4870 da. Wird sich aber die Woche sicher mal ergeben. Im Prinzip machen wir ja bei den ganzen Benches nichts anderes  Evt. wäre das eine Idee, wieder auf XP umsteigen ...

btw Schlaf wird generell überbewertet 

cYa


----------



## enero (10. August 2008)

Richtig, der Schlaf ist der kleine Bruder des Todes
Aber manchmal sind kleine Brüder auch nützlich.
Wenn du ihn zusehr vernachlässigst, rächt er sich.
Kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung belegen.
Irgendwann bist du den halben Tag "tranig" wenn du nicht mind. 5 h schläfst. Dann verlierst du noch mehr vom Leben.


----------



## topbert (10. August 2008)

Ich bin grade erst über diesen Thread gestolpert und es ist ne Wohltat hier mal konstruktive Sachen zu lesen, ohne sinnloses Fangespamme und darauf überreagierendes Redakteursgeflame.

 Dickes *FETTES *Lob an y33H@ für deine Mühe! Finde ich wirklich richtig klasse, wie du dich hier engagierst und vorbildhaft mit den Forenusern kommunizierst! Das nenn ich mal freundlich und kompetent! Vorbildhaft für andere User UND Redis! Weiter so!

Bin mal gespannt, was nun bei deinen Benches mit der HD4870 rauskommt....

@Einkaufsführer: ich muss hier enero & Co. zustimmen. er ist z. Zt. einfach nur irreführend, aber schön, daß darauf eingegangen wird. Ich habe selber nicht so viel Ahnung vom Benchen und mich deshalb oft an der PCGH-Liste orientiert, aber die letzte war nunmal wirklich unbrauchbar, wenn eine 9600gt so weit vor dem derzeitigen Ati-Topmodell rangiert (auch mit fps-zahlen!).

Mal was allg. zur Objektivität: es ist ja wohl so gut wie jedem klar, daß reine ungetrübte Objektivität nie möglich ist, jeder hat seine Vorlieben und Neigungen. Damit läßt sich fraps vielleicht nicht direkt beeinflussen, wohl aber die Wahl der Testkomponenten (DDR2-1066 ) und die Interpretation der eigenen Ergebnisse und Benches. Und diese Neigungen lassen sich auch in den Artikeln der PCGH nachvollziehen, seien es die Bildunterschriften oder bestimmte tendenziöse Empfehlungen. Daß das so ist, ist völlig NORMAL!!!

Was die Benches und Tests dann überhaupt sinnvoll macht ist, daß diese so aufgebaut und wiedergegeben werden müssen, daß die Ergebnisse für jeden Leser (rot, grün, blau, bunt...) immer nachvollziehbar und vergleichbar bleiben. Sei es durch eigene Benches oder den Vergleich mit anderen Hardwaremagazinen (klar gibts hier auch statist. Ausreißer, deshalb je mehr desto besser). Das (Intersubjektivität) macht eine Annäherung an die hochgelobte "Objektivität" möglich. (Deshalb ja auch die vielen Fußnoten in Fachartikeln und so)

Und genau das (Vergleichbarkeit/ Nachvollziehbarkeit) ist es, was imo bei PCGH grad nicht mehr so richtig möglich ist. Die Ergebnisse eurer Tests entsprechen überhaupt nicht mehr denen anderer vergleichbarer Tests und Benches! Und wenn z.B. CB oder Tomshardware ein völlig anderes Testumfeld wählen würden, hätte auch keiner ein Problem damit, aber es ist nunmal das gleiche Spiel mit gleichen Settings, sogar gleichen Spielszenen(?). Und da auch die Rechnerkonfig nicht dermaßen voneinander abweicht, die Ergebnisse aber grade von PCGH total und gravierend abweichen, ist Verwirrung doch vorprogrammiert!

Deshalb auch der rießige Aufschrei in der Community. Denn niemand hier will, daß "unser" good ol' PCGH zur "statistischen Ausreißer-Seite" wird !!!!

Nun gut...ich kann hier nicht soooo viel sinnvolles beitragen, wollte aber mal meine Freude und meine Anerkennung über diesen Thread äußern.

Grüße
topbert


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

Ohne jetzt wirklich alles hier gelesen zu habe  (wie gesagt, Wochenende...) mal eine (nicht so) kurze Zwischenbemerkung zum heißen Thema CoD4.

1.)
Angenommen ihr spielt ein Spiel - wonach richtet sich euer Eindruck der Flüssigkeit? Findet ihr es wichtiger, in Szenen, wo es schon 100+ Fps vorhanden sind (über Gründe können wir gern ein eigenes Thema aufmachen) nochmal 30 oder 40 Fps mehr zu haben? Oder ist es für euch wichtiger, in Szenen wo die Fps knapp sind - meinetwegen um die 60- oder 45- oder 30-Fps-Marke, je nach Geschmack - 10 bis 15 Fps mehr zu haben?

Unsere Benchmarks sind eindeutig an den fordernderen Szenen ausgerichtet, die das Spielgefühl maßgeblich beeinflussen. Das geschieht aus einem einfachen Grund: Wir geben konkrete Empfehlungen und ersetzen es nicht durch ein obskures Rating (das bieten wir als Zusatzinfo an!), bei dem man sich immer mit dem Mittelweg herausreden kann. In (ferner ) Vergangenheit gab es Fälle, wo wir eine weniger fordernde Szene aus einem Spiel ausgewählt hatten und aufgrunddessen (fehl-)urteilten: "Für ein flüssiges Spielen von ABC genügt Karte XYZ". Berechtigte Beschwerden in dem Tenor "Ihr habt XYZ empfohlen aber in Level 123 ruckelt es bei mir arg" folgten. Daher unser Fokus auf eine Szene, die vielleicht nicht den Worstcase abbildet, aber nahe dran ist.

Unter anderem aus meiner eigenen Online-Zeit weiß ich, dass viele Webseiten großen Wert darauf legen, für Grafiktests besonders VGA-lastige Szenen zu finden - sonst sehen die Benchmark-Balken ja auch doof aus und man muss erklären, warum man das so macht ("...aber bei Webseite XYZ haben die ganz andere Ergebnisse..").

1a.)
Wie gut und repräsentativ Benchmarks sind, die einem Xbox-360-Port absolut keine Kernskalierung andichten wollen, sollte eigentlich auf der Hand liegen. Die Xbox-360 hat eine Dreikern-CPU mit SMT - sechs Threads können also parallel ausgeführt werden. Diese Kerne sind allerding aus Gründen der Leistungsaufnahme etc.pp. "in Order" - ein etwas älteres Konzept, welches besonders für einfaches Design und damit moderate Komplexität, niedrige Leistungsaufnahme und günstige Fertigung (alles wichtige Faktoren für eine Konsole) sinnvoll ist. Im Gegensatz zu Out-of-Order-Execution kostet das allerdings viel Leistung bei klassischer, serieller Programmierung. 

Ein (kommerzielles) Xbox-360-Spiel ohne eine einigermaßen vernünftige Kernskalierung ist somit also _ziemlicher_ Blödsinn. Sinnvollerweise sollte (aufgrund des Xbox-360-SMT) sogar eine Quadcore-CPU noch etwas mehr Leistung bringen können, als ein Dreikerner.


1b.)
Wie ihr seht, scheuen wir uns absolut nicht, unsere Benchmarkmethoden exakt und öffentlich zu dokumentieren - das tun übrigens bei weitem nicht alle anderen Publikationen. Jeder kann also unsere Werte nachvollziehen, wenn er sie uns nicht glaubt.


1c.)
Unser CoD4-Test stand mit Erscheinen der Demo-Version fest - noch lange bevor sogar die HD3800-Reihe auf dem Markt war. Wir haben die Szene also garantiert nicht bewußt danach ausgewählt, dass sie schlecht auf einer Radeon läuft.

2.)
Dass Call of Duty 4 Nvidia-optimiert ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht. CoD 4 ist im Gegensatz zur 2er-Version ein natives Xbox-360-Spiel und nun ratet mal, was da für ein Grafikchip drin sitzt. Dieser Ati-Xenos weist von der Architektur her eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit den Radoen-DX10-GPUs auf: Vec5-Einheiten, TMU-Array, Unified-Shader. 

Das Ziel bei einer Konsolenentwicklung sind allerdings nicht ungeheuer viele Fps und gute Skalierung mit einer großen Bandbreite an Grafikleistung, sondern möglichst gute Optik auf genau einer Hardware, einer Zielauflösung (i.d.R. 720p) und einer Grafikeinstellung. Daher muss eine Skalierung auch auf ähnlicher Architektur darüberhinaus nicht unbedingt gegeben sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

b0s schrieb:


> Binn's Kritik am Einkaufsführer ist glaube ich momentan einer der verbleibenden härteren Kritikpunkte, bei denen es nicht um Objektivität oder ähnliches geht, sondern um die Probleme, die dieser aufwirft.
> 
> Wurde auch schon von mehreren Leuten erwähnt, zum Teil mit Verbesserungs/Änderungsvorschlägen:
> Tentakeltyp, Fransen, b0s, frEnzy, Binn
> ...


Keine Bange, es wird Statements geben - umsonst treiben wir sicherlich nicht einen solchen Aufwand (5-Seiten-Artikel im Heft, Online-Feedback etc.pp.). Allerdings wollen wir auch nicht nach einer Seite Thread ein Riesenmeeting einberufen, uns dort besprechen und dann eine "Lösung" verkünden, die inzwischen aufgrund neuen Feedbacks schon wieder revidierungsbedürftig wäre.

Also:
Es WIRD definitiv ein offizielles Feedback seitens der Redaktion geben. Allerdings müssen wir uns dazu erstmal zusammensetzen (einer alleine, der alles entscheidet, ist nie gute - wiewohl Thilo natürlich das letzte Wort hat, wenn er will), die Alternativen diskutieren und - ganz wichtig - deren Umsetzbarkeit prüfen.





Wenn wir jetzt bsw. sagen würden, wir nehmen pro Jahr einen festen Benchmarkparcours (was uns nebenbei die Arbeit stark erleichtern würde...) und machen zu jeweiligen Spielen individuelle Skalierungstests, müssten wir uns vorwerfen lassen, Neuerscheinungen nicht zu berücksichtigen und Kaufempfehlungen aufgrund veralteter Spiele zu geben. Ob das ein berechtigter Vorwurf wäre (bsw. ein Stranglehold, obwohl schwerstens gehyped, haben nicht viele Leute längerfristig gespielt), und wie schwer er im Vergleich zu seinen Vorteilen wiegt, müsste dann noch geprüft werden.

Das nur als Beispiel, dass wir es uns nicht allzu leicht machen (können/dürfen) und wir größere Änderungen nicht übers Knie brechen.

Außerdem ist Wochenende...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

topbert schrieb:


> Was die Benches und Tests dann überhaupt sinnvoll macht ist, daß diese so aufgebaut und wiedergegeben werden müssen, daß die Ergebnisse für jeden Leser (rot, grün, blau, bunt...) immer nachvollziehbar und vergleichbar bleiben. _*Sei es durch eigene Benches*_ oder den* Vergleich mit anderen Hardwaremagazinen* (klar gibts hier auch statist. Ausreißer, deshalb je mehr desto besser).


Das _fett-kursive_ fördern wir, wo es nur geht. Das *fette* dagegen wird nie gelingen. Natürlich ist es sinnvoll, sich mehrere Benchmarks anzusehen - auch aus mehreren Quellen - aber ein Vergleich ist außer bei Synthies wie dem 3DMark nur schwer möglich - Gründe: u.a. im Heftartikel "Benchmarks auf dem Prüftstand" und in meinem Posting weiter oben nachzulesen.

Das unterschiedliche Seiten zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen, ist normal und wird auch immer so bleiben (Ich erinnere mich gern an das Island-Flyby von Crysis, oder das Antalus-Flyby aus UT2004 - ersteres klar CPU-limitiert ab einer gewissen Grafikleistung, wurde aber als VGA-Benchmark verkauft, zweiteres zeigte mit aktuellen Grafikkarten tw. mehr als 500 Fps, während echte Multiplayer-Action oft Mühe hat, über 20% des Wertes hinauszukommen und zudem stark CPU-limitiert ist).

Nur dass dann dem einen oder anderen Magazin (hier: uns ) wahlweise (nicht von dir) Dummheit/Bestechlichkeit/Bevorzugung vorgeworfen wird, finde ich ziemlich zu kurz gedacht. Aber vielleicht macht das viele Starren auf Benchmark-Balken auch dumm?


----------



## Nobbis (10. August 2008)

Moin moin!

Ich weiß jetzt zwar leider nicht, wie ich es glaubwürdig beweisen könnte, dass wird sicher auf diesem Wege auch nicht möglich sein. 

Leider ist mir die Zeit momentan rar, aber ich hab den Rechner mal grad angeschmissen und die Szene im echten Sumpf, als Akt1 im Wasser mit Holzhütte ohne Tür getestet. 

AMD 6400er auf 3400Mhz, 2GB 1066er auf 4-4-4-16 und einer *unübertakteten* 4870 mit CAT 8.7

Ich habe alles aufs höchstmögliche gestellt  dann auf 4xAA und den anisotroph Regler ganz nach rechts. AUflösung 1680x1050 schwierigkeit standard und OS is 32Bit XP.

Ich bin nur geradeaus gelaufen und Zeit bei fraps war auf 15sec gestellt. Man läuft also ein Stück am Haus vorbei. 

Min 55fps Max 83 und Avg 66 steht in der .csv Datei im Fraps Ordner. 

Als ich Bilder von den Screenshots gemacht hab, stellte ich fest, das der Blickwinkel entscheident ist und da ich die Maus schon bewegt hatte ... naja aber es waren so bei etwa normalem Blickwinkel immer so zwischen 58 und 68fps sag ich jetzt mal

Ich bin dann noch weiter gelaufen und hab immer wieder die Benchmarktaste gedrückt. Es waren 2 AVG im 70ziger Bereich 3 im 90ziger Bereich und 2 im 100er Bereich

sind also stark runtergerechnet 87fps im Durchschnitt während der Anfangsphase der Map

hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Leider ist mir die Zeit momentan rar, aber ich hab den Rechner mal grad angeschmissen und die Szene im echten Sumpf, als Akt1 im Wasser mit Holzhütte ohne Tür getestet.


Warum? Für den Vergleich zu unserem Benchmark bringt das nix.
BTW: Die Maus wird bei unserem Benchmark nicht berührt - das garantiert gleiche Blickwinkel.


----------



## Binn (10. August 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...Aber vielleicht macht das viele Starren auf Benchmark-Balken auch dumm?



Weswegen ich ganz klar zu eine Spielbarkeitskurve tendiere. Das, das jedoch viel Arbeit ist hatte ich mir aber schon gedacht und wurde mir von y33H@ bestätigt.

Jedoch könnte man es doch einmal wenn eine neue Generation erscheint machen, oder?
Ihr macht ja auch die Spielbarkeitsdiagramme, die ich persönlich echt prima finde da die viel mehr aussagen als ein normales min,max und Average Diagramm.

Zudem würde ich an eurer Stelle diese Spielbarkeitsdiagramme in die Print-Ausgabe tun denn, den Leuten die nicht auf pcgh.de oder sonstiges Hardware-websites surfen ist damit viel besser gehohlfen sich die richtige Grafikkarte auszusuchen.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Nobbis (10. August 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Warum? Für den Vergleich zu unserem Benchmark bringt das nix.
> BTW: Die Maus wird bei unserem Benchmark nicht berührt - das garantiert gleiche Blickwinkel.



Aber zu den Tests von diesem Yeeha ....

Ich hab sie auch erst berührt, als der Benchmark vorrüber war!!!!!!!

Danach hab ja die Screenshots gemacht.

Vieleicht schaff ich noch die Sumpf Map, dann will ich mich gern überraschen lassen. Auch negativ.


----------



## Wavebreaker (10. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Eine Kaufempfehlung basiert aber auf Lautstärke, Temperatur, OC, Ausstattung usw., zudem werden einzelne Punkte unterschiedlich stark gewichtet. Eine Karte, die sauschnell ist, aber kein OC-Potential hat, kaum Austattung mitliefert und den User mit einer unmenschlichen Lautstärke sowie Heizungscharakter quält, landet so hinter einer klar langsameren, kühlen Silent-Karte mit fetter Austattung. _Hier muss differenziert werden._


 

Mit Verlaub, aber das ist doch ein bisschen dämlich. Wenn ihr eine Rangliste erstellt, in der nur die Leistung ausschlaggebend ist, und zusätzlich noch eine zweite, welche sich an den anderen Daten wie Stromverbrauch, etc. orientiert, so habt ihr - denke ich - alles was man braucht, um eine vernünftige Kaufempfehlung geben zu können.

Das, was ihr Kaufempfehlung nennt, ist doch eigentlich nur eine Gegenüberstellung von Leistung, Stromverbrauch, Temperatur, Lautstärke und Zubehör, die eigentlich niemandem hilft. Ihr stellt damit die Produkte auf ein gleiches Niveau. Das, was eine HD4870 mit Leistung erreicht, wird bei euch wieder durch die Hitze und den Stromverbrauch wettgemacht. Das, was einer 9600 GT an Leistung fehlt, wird bei euch durch die geringe Wärmeentwicklung und den geringen Stromverbrauch, ebenfalls wieder wettgemacht, sodass sie auf gleicher Stufe wie eine HD4870 steht. 
Vielleicht solltet ihr eure Bewertung lieber in 75% Leistung (FPS) und 25% Anderes (Stromverbrauch, Temperatur und Lautstärke) aufteilen. Das Zubehör könnt ihr meinethalben am Rande erwähnen. Es ist für mich aber nicht relevant für die Beurteilung einer Grafikkarte. Dem Preis würde ich auch mehr Beachtung schenken.

So ... das wars. 

MfG Wave


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Aber zu den Tests von diesem Yeeha ....


Na dann... vielen Dank. Mit unserem Benchmark hat das trotzdem nichts zu tun.



Nobbis schrieb:


> Ich hab sie auch erst berührt, als der Benchmark vorrüber war!!!!!!!


Prima! Ich wollte das nur nochmal klarstellen. Durch zu lange nicht klargestellte Kommentare hat sich in letzter Zeit ein ziemliches Eigenleben entwickelt.
BTW:
Klemmt deine Shift-Taste -> !!!!!!! 



Nobbis schrieb:


> Vieleicht schaff ich noch die Sumpf Map, dann will ich mich gern überraschen lassen. Auch negativ.


Viel Glück. Die sumpfige Map ist eben war völlig anderes als die Mission "Im Sumpf"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Ihr stellt damit die Produkte auf ein gleiches Niveau.


Nein. Selbstverständlich gewichten wir die Einzelpunkte nach einem feststehenden Schema. Zum Beispiel erhalten Grafikkarten einen Abzug, wenn die (starke) Winkelabhängigkeit des anisotropen Filters nicht abstellbar ist. Das traf auf die Radeons vor der X1000-Reihe und die Geforces vor der 8er-Reihe zu.


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

*@ Nobbis*

Die Szene die du gespielt hast, ist nicht die Mission "Im Sumpf", die wir testen. Wir testen die dritte Mission des 2ten Aktes. Du hast "Blackout" gespielt. Zwar ist diese Stelle auch anspruchsvoll, zum Benchen aber nicht ideal. Das habe ich jedoch bereits gestern erklärt. Nur weil eine Mission "Im Sumpf" heißt, muss da nicht direkt am Anfang welcher sein 

*"Im Sumpf"* ... *"Blackout"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Nobbis (10. August 2008)

Ey, ich bin nicht total bescheuert. Man achte auf meinem Wortlaut, du dachtest gestern auch, ich würde dich für befangen halten. Ausserdem hast du diese Szene auch gebencht und du hättest ja mal vergleichen können. Ich habe es jedenfalls verglichen mit deinem Screenshot den du hier veröffentlicht hast.

Das is mir schon klar und weil ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen wollte, hab ich mich jetzt nochmal zur "Im Sumpf"  Mission vorgespielt und eben zweimal hintereinander 15sec gebencht ab dem 4ten Armwink des Captains (oder wer auch immer das ist), ich hab es also grad bis zum Auto geschafft.

Einstellungen wie gehabt, Maus nicht berührt.

1.Bench: Min 54 Max 65 Avg 60
2.Bench: Min 55 Max 65 Avg 60

Mein Ergebnis ist also, das ich deutlich vor einer 9800GTX+ (eure 9800GTX+) liege und nahe dran an der GTX260 (an eure GTX260 - die von CB hab ich schon längst überholt) und das, obwohl ATI diese Szene offenbar nicht so gut liegt. Wenn dem so ist, dürfte ich während des gesamten anderen Spielverlaufs  min auf GTX260 Niveau wenn nicht sogar darüber liegen.

Auch wenn mein Spydersystem vieleicht nicht der Kracher ist, liege ich ganz genau bei den Werten die CB ermittelt hat. Ihr könnt gern vergleichen, wobei ich die 1600x1200 Auflösung bei CB als Gegenstück genommen hab. Macht ja den Kohl nicht fett (obwohl die von CB mehr Bildpunkte bietet also noch anspruchsvoller ist), da das Verhältnis halbwegs stimmt. Oben was abgeschnitten und an der Seite was drangeklatsch bei der Breitbildauflösung.


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Ich fasse mal zusammen. Du kommt mit einem A64 X² @ 3,4 GHz, 2 GiB DDR2-1066, einer HD4870 und dem Catalyst 8.7 WHQL unter WinXP (?) mit im Spielmenü aktiviertem 4x MSSA, bei AI-def und maximierten Spieledetails im PCGH-Bench "Im Sumpf" mit einer Auflösung von 1.680x1.050 auf 60 avg-Fps? Dann entspricht das nicht unseren Settings. Bitte den AF-Regler im Spiel nach links stellen und 16:1 AF im Treiber aktivieren, AI auf standard.

_btw halte ich dich nicht für bescheuert, aber ich blicke stellenweise nicht ganz durch, was du jetzt wo wie gebencht hast._

cYa


----------



## MixMasterMike (10. August 2008)

@yeeha: Ich finds auch mal wieder gut, wie ruhig du bleibst und alles erklärst und sogar noch extra Tests machst!

Weiterhin auch toll das soviele Redakteure hier reinschauen und sich melden!

Ich lasse hiermit den Vorwurf der Bestechlichkeit vollends fallen, aber erhebe den neuen Vorwurf der ziemlich unzureichenden Benchmarktaktik 

Erstens mal kann ich verstehen, dass ihr einen fordernden Level suchen wollt und vielleicht ist es einfach nur zufall dass im ganzen CoD4 Spiel die Radeons vor der GTX280 liegen, aber genau in dem Level umgekehrt, die Frage ist dann nur, ist das dann für das ganze Spiel repräsentativ? Ich finde irgendwie überhaupt nicht, da es ja nur eine Szene ist. Auch wenn die eben ein "kleines bisschen" fordernder ist als alle anderen...

Die wahre Leistung die die Radeons zeigen ist so in eurem Test absolut nicht drin. In der Statistik nennt man das eine Repräsentative Auswahl und die erreicht man nur wenn man einen Querschnitt zieht, also mehr Spielszenen und nicht nur eine einzige, da die anderen Tests in allen anderen Magazinen und Webseiten zeigen, dass da mehr in den Karten steckt.

Auch dass dann nur noch UT3 hinzukommt reicht einfach nicht aus um ein Kauffazit zu erstellen, denn so ist das einfach falsch mit den Noten. Die GTX260 und 4870 liegen niemals soweit auseinander und die Lautstärke sollte definitiv höher mit einberechnet werden, da sowas unglaublich auf die Spielqualität geht und nervt. Und zwar auch mehr als ein etwas hoher Idle Stromverbrauch.

Ihr sagt selber Dinge wie "Call of Juarez" zockt ja keiner, mag sein, aber wenn ihr danach geht was die meisten Leute zocken, dann müsst ihr einfach Die Sims2, Counterstrike, Battlefield und World of Warcraft testen  Wie wärs wenn ihr einfach versucht möglichst aktuelle Titel zu testen, auch wenn sie nicht so gut verkauft werden, einfach da man so am besten sehen kann wie gut die Grafikkarten nunmal sind, und das ist ja der Sinn des Tests. Ich finde UT3 ist ein uraltes Spiel, was auch auf uralten PCs wunderbar läuft, da braucht man weder ne 4870 noch ne GTX260 dafür...

Wer sich sone Karte jetzt kauft, möchte damit vll Farcry2 spielen und wenn ihr dann ohne Crysis oder Assassins Creed testet ist das einfach unzureichend. Und das sind auch Spiele die sich ganz gut verkaufen.


----------



## Nobbis (10. August 2008)

Es scheint aber den Einstellungen von CB zu entsprechen.

Ich hab jetzt noch das ani auf 16x im Treiber eingestellt, im Spiel nach links und AI auf Standard.

1.Bench: Min 52 Max 63 Avg 58
2.Bench: Min 52 Max 61 Avg 56

Ich hab auch einmal den "RUN" zum Auto wie im Mäusekino mit der Screenshottaste festgehalten und die wenigsten fps die ich damit festhalten konnte waren 57, die meisten über 60.



MixMasterMike schrieb:


> Erstens mal kann ich verstehen, dass ihr einen fordernden Level suchen wollt und vielleicht ist es einfach nur zufall dass im ganzen CoD4 Spiel die Radeons vor der GTX280 liegen, aber genau in dem Level umgekehrt, die Frage ist dann nur, ist das dann für das ganze Spiel repräsentativ? Ich finde irgendwie überhaupt nicht, da es ja nur eine Szene ist. Auch wenn die eben ein "kleines bisschen" fordernder ist als alle anderen...
> 
> Die wahre Leistung die die Radeons zeigen ist so in eurem Test absolut nicht drin. In der Statistik nennt man das eine Repräsentative Auswahl und die erreicht man nur wenn man einen Querschnitt zieht, also mehr Spielszenen und nicht nur eine einzige, da die anderen Tests in allen anderen Magazinen und Webseiten zeigen, dass da mehr in den Karten steckt.
> 
> ...



Zustimm - davon red ich schon ewig, aber wenn überhaupt was kommt, dann nur, das ist eben die fordernste Stelle im SPiel. Ja aber wen interessiert denn das wenn 99% des Spiels mehr als super läuft? Mich jedenfalls nicht und trotzdem komme ich mit meinem lahmen Spydersystem auf überaus spielbare Werte. Schlimm ist ja nicht, das die ATi´s bei PCGH schlechter abschneiden als woanders, sondern die NV´s nochmal ne ganze Ecke besser. Der ABstand wird so unglaubwürdig groß.


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Unter WinXP mit dem 8.7 WHQL scheint es eben deutlich besser zu laufen.

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch die selbe Szene die CB bencht.


Another popular mistake. Ok, nicht hier im Thread, aber bereits bei mehreren Gelegenheiten in den Forumsdiskussionen wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass Computerbase zwar Screenshots davon herzeigt, aber eben NICHT diese Szene verwendet.

Und so ganz allein sind wir mit unserem Benchmark übrigens auch nicht:
iXBT.com - i3D-Quality -   - - 2008,   - NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2

Ist zwar russisch, aber das macht in diesem Falle nichts, da die Zahlen nicht auf kyrillisch sind - oder?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

MixMasterMike schrieb:


> Erstens mal kann ich verstehen, dass ihr einen fordernden Level suchen wollt und vielleicht ist es einfach nur zufall dass im ganzen CoD4 Spiel die Radeons vor der GTX280 liegen, aber genau in dem Level umgekehrt, die Frage ist dann nur, ist das dann für das ganze Spiel repräsentativ? Ich finde irgendwie überhaupt nicht, da es ja nur eine Szene ist. Auch wenn die eben ein "kleines bisschen" fordernder ist als alle anderen...


Das ist eine Frage, die man durchaus diskutieren kann! (Und u.A. dazu ist dieser Thread auch da.)

Meine pers. Meinung hierzu:
Entsprechend meinem Posting weiter oben sind die Stellen, die am schlechtesten laufen, maßgeblich für die Spielerfahrung. In Bioshock bsw. war ich damals ständig damit zugange, die Auflösung zu ändern, weil ich einerseits maximale Optik wollte, meine Grafikkarte für die fordernden Situationen aber nicht ausreichte.  Ähnlich bei CoD 4: Schön, in manchen/vielen Levels liegen die Fps dann statt bei 100 bei 140 (nur eine ausgedachte Zahl) - doch was habe ich davon, wenn es zur "Crunchtime", wie der Ami sagt, bei der 140fps-Karte eng wird, bei der anderen aber nicht (so sehr).

IMO nicht viel. Ich würde mir eher eine Karte kaufen, die stocksteif bei 45 Fps stehenbleibt als eine, die zwischen 15 und 85 Fps schwankt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

MixMasterMike schrieb:


> Ihr sagt selber Dinge wie "Call of Juarez" zockt ja keiner, mag sein, aber wenn ihr danach geht was die meisten Leute zocken, dann müsst ihr einfach Die Sims2, Counterstrike, Battlefield und World of Warcraft testen  Wie wärs wenn ihr einfach versucht möglichst aktuelle Titel zu testen, auch wenn sie nicht so gut verkauft werden, einfach da man so am besten sehen kann wie gut die Grafikkarten nunmal sind, und das ist ja der Sinn des Tests. Ich finde UT3 ist ein uraltes Spiel, was auch auf uralten PCs wunderbar läuft, da braucht man weder ne 4870 noch ne GTX260 dafür...
> 
> Wer sich sone Karte jetzt kauft, möchte damit vll Farcry2 spielen und wenn ihr dann ohne Crysis oder Assassins Creed testet ist das einfach unzureichend. Und das sind auch Spiele die sich ganz gut verkaufen.



Das ist unter anderem das, was wir auch durch diesen Thread versuchen wollen, herauszufinden. Lohnt es sich, gibt es Mehrheiten der User, die das auch so sehen usw. usf.


----------



## Binn (10. August 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Spiele die auch auf älteren Karten gut laufen brauchen bei den neuen nicht getestet zu werden.

Das führt mich jedoch wieder zum Einkaufsführer. Mal von dem früheren Leistungstand der Grafikkarten abgesehen, kann man heutzutage keine GTX260 die ihre Note 2,03 bekommen hat, mit einer 1-2 Jahre alten 8800 GTS vergleichen die ihre 2 bei einem Test bekommen hat wo z.B. CoD 2 gespielt wurde.

Fairer weise muss ich sagen die alten Karten werden ja schon abgewertet, meiner Meinung aber nicht genug. Am besten lässt man die Benotung im Einkaufführer weg oder muss sie besser einteilen. Z.b. Low End, Mainstream und High End.
Das habe ich gestern schon y33H@ klar machen wollen, da er jedoch nichts mit dem Einkaufführer zu tun war das nicht an den richtigen gerichtet.

Mein nächste Kritikpunkt sind die unterschiedlichen Testsysteme.
Nehmen wir z.B. bei CoD 4 die Auflösung 1680x1050 mit 4xAA/16:1 AF(8:1 Einkaufsführer)

1.RV770 und GT200 Test: C2D E8500, Nforce 680i 4 Gib DDR-800

GTX 260: 60fps
HD 4870: 42fps

2. Leistungsindex: C2 Extreme QX6850,  Nforce 680i 4 GiB DDR-800, Nforce 680i

GTX 260: 62fps
HD4870:  52fps 

3. Einkaufsführer: C2D ? , Board ? Arbeitsspeicher?

GTX 260: Zotac GTX260 AMP! :80,4 fps
             Leadtek GTx260       :76,5 fps
             Durchschnittlich       :78,5 fps 

HD4870: MSI R4870 OC          :60 fps
            Sapphire HD4870       :56 fps
            Gecube HD487XT      :56 fps
            Durchschnittlich        :57,3 fps

Woher kommen die unterschiedlichen Werte? Beim Einkaufsführer ist zwar nur 8:1 AF an aber macht das so viel aus? Gewiss nicht.

Ich will euch jetzt nicht schlecht machen aber das kann doch nicht sein immerwieder ein anderes System da blickt doch keiner mehr durch.

Mfg Robin

P.S. Carsten: Danke das du für uns deine frei Zeit opferst. Find ich gut


----------



## jaytech (10. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Unter WinXP mit dem 8.7 WHQL scheint es eben deutlich besser zu laufen.
> 
> cYa



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, bei mir sind die Werte auch besser als in der Zeitschrift, wo mit Vista 64 getestet worden ist. 

Was schließe ich daraus? 


Vista kommt mir (noch) nicht auf die Platte! 
_____

Ich finde es aber prinzipiell aber auch besser, wenn der schlimmste Fall gewählt wird, aber vielleicht sollte man am Anfang des Artikels darauf hinweisen, dass das Spiel im worst case getestet worden ist und man davon ausgehen kann, dass man das Spiel eigentlich mit einer vernünftigen Quali und genügend fps spielen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> P.S. Carsten: Danke das du für uns deine frei Zeit opferst. Find ich gut


Danke, tu ich doch gern. Macht auch viel mehr Spaß, wenn man nicht _nur_ geflamed wird.


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Solange der Ton ok ist, diskutiert doch jeder gerne 

cYa


----------



## tibu (10. August 2008)

Von mir auch mal ein Vorschlag bzw. Anregung.

Da die öfter wechselnden Testsysteme ziemliche Verwirrung stiften sollte man immer mit dem gleichen System, gleicher Auflösung und den gleichen Spielen sowie Benchprogrammen testen. Die erhaltenen Werte solten sich (nicht nur diese) im Einkaufsführer wiederspiegeln.

Da ja beinahe wöchentlich neue Hardware auf den Markt kommt, sollte man bei regulären Tests eine "Durchnittshardware" nutzen. Also genau die, die der größte Teil der User nutzt. Diese zu ermitteln dürfte nicht allzu schwer werden.
Für alle nichtregulären Tests kann man ja das neueste vom neuen nutzen.

Ähnliches vorgehen mit Software.

Die Redaktion setzt sich 1-2x im Jahr zusammen und entscheidet, auch nachdem Umfragen ausgewertet sind, was als neuer Hardwaredurchschnitt und was als Benchprogramm neu in die Tests aufgenommen wird und was rausfliegt.

Im Einkaufsführer hätte ich auch (meine Meinung) gern eine andere Wichtung der Ergebnisse.
Für mich zählt im Falle der Grakas als erstes Leistung(ermittelt mit einem Hardwaredurchnitt), dann der Preis, danach erst die Lautstärke und weit abgeschlagen der Stromverbrauch.

Wie gesagt, alles nur Ideen die mir so einfallen, jeder mag anders darüber Denken.

Und Dank an die Redaktion, das ihr Euch auch am WE Zeit nehmt. Das zeigt mir mit welcher passion Ihr am Magazin arbeit. Und genau das will ich als Leser.


----------



## Oliver (10. August 2008)

Wir führen seit geraumer Zeit alle Tests mit den gleichen Testsystemen durch. Da sich im Einkaufsführer noch alte Grafikkarten befinden und es damals noch keinen Wolfdale gab, sind die Testsysteme der Tests und des Einkaufsführers verschieden.

Keine Bange, da wird es eine Änderung geben.


----------



## Nobbis (10. August 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Another popular mistake. Ok, nicht hier im Thread, aber bereits bei mehreren Gelegenheiten in den Forumsdiskussionen wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass Computerbase zwar Screenshots davon herzeigt, aber eben NICHT diese Szene verwendet.
> 
> Und so ganz allein sind wir mit unserem Benchmark übrigens auch nicht:
> iXBT.com - i3D-Quality -   - - 2008,   - NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber meine eigenen Messungen liegen weit näher an den Ergebnisse von anderen Websites w.z.B. CB
trotz der "schwierigen" Mission für ATI Karten und ich hab ja noch nichtmal nen Intel. Davon ab, sollte spätestens jetzt jedem ein Licht aufgehen, das der Prozi ab einem bestimmten Niveau beim spielen eine vernachlässigbare Rolle spielt.

Nachdem mir die Leute (meist auf LAN - die frisch umgestiegen waren) mit ihren C2D und Q´s  solange auf die Nü*** gingen mit der Aufforderung, ich möge umsteigen, weil alles so viel besser und schneller ist, haben wir vergleichsbenches gemacht und kein C2D hob sich auch nur erwähnenswert vom alten Athlon ab bei gleicher Graka, ausser natürlich in den CPU benches und denen welche die Graka nicht mehr fordern 00er 01er 03er Aqua.

Dann habe ich mein System mal mit 3Ghz und volle Pulle COH gebencht, mit 3,2 und mit 3,4 und es waren immer die selben fps.

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte. Kann man den Einkaufsführer für Grakas und evtl auch älterer anderer noch erhältlicher Hardware nicht einfach in aktuell und alt aufteilen? Die neuen grakas bencht man mit 3 Games und die alten auch, aber man addiert dazu noch die alten Spiele aus deren Zeit. Würde das Sinn machen?

Mischen bringt wie ich finde nicht den erwünschten Effekt


----------



## tibu (10. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir führen seit geraumer Zeit alle Tests mit den gleichen Testsystemen durch.


 

Quote von mir gekürzt.


Nuja, nicht ganz.
Im Heft 8/08, Seite 87, im Kasten Leistungsvergleich, testet ihr mit einem Core 2 Duo E 6850,
Im gleichem Heft, Seite 95, im Kasten Benchmark-Vergleich, testet ihr mit einem C2D E 6600
Auf Seite 132, Leistungsindex, wird mit einem C2 Extreme QX 6700 getestet. (auch wenn gerade hier meine Aufstellung etwas hinkt, wegen CPU Limit. usw.)

Aber wären nicht gerade Tests, mit einem einheitlichem Durchschnittssystem, zwecks Vergleichbarkeit, angebracht?
Ein Durchschnittssystem das natürlich 1-2 mal im Jahr aktualisiert werden muß.


----------



## Binn (10. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir führen seit geraumer Zeit alle Tests mit den gleichen Testsystemen durch. Da sich im Einkaufsführer noch alte Grafikkarten befinden und es damals noch keinen Wolfdale gab, sind die Testsysteme der Tests und des Einkaufsführers verschieden.
> 
> Keine Bange, da wird es eine Änderung geben.



Finde ich gut das es Änderungen geben wird.
Das Problem ist aber auch, dass sich nicht nur die Testsystem von den Tests und dem Einkaufsführer unterscheiden, sondern auch bei den Tests untereinander unterscheiden. Das fiehl mir auf als ich die Benchmarks von dem "RV770 und GT200" Test und dem Leistungsindex verglichen habe.
Da wird ein C2D E8500 und ein C2E QX6850 verwendet. Diese beiden sind ja in der Spieleleistung vergleichbar. Trotzdem unterscheiden sich die Ergebnisse teilweise stark.

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber meine eigenen Messungen liegen weit näher an den Ergebnisse von anderen Websites w.z.B. CB...


Bitte denke nicht, dass ich dich für bescheuert halte, wenn ich es hier noch einmal schreibe:

Benchmarks zwischen verschiedenen OS auf so verschiedenen Systemen mit verschiedenen Demos/Timedemos/Szenen sind nicht vergleichbar - egal wie nah du (zufällig) an anderen Resultaten liegst.


----------



## Nobbis (11. August 2008)

Okay, ich habe alles gemacht wie es beschrieben wurde, das ich nun kein Vista habe tut mir ja leid, geht aber bestimmt nicht nur mir so. Ich werde auch so bald keines haben, weil ich dafür keine Verwendung habe. 

Wenn ihr alles fortwährend auf Vista bencht, bencht ihr mindestens an mir vorbei. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die sich jedem Hype anschliessen, ich denke darüber nach, bevor ich mir etwas zulege.

Dann bin ich jetzt zumindest im Bilde, wie die Umstände beim benchen bei euch sind.

Ich beobachte also weiterhin. Leider kann ich mit den derzeitigen Print Ausgaben nichts anfangen kann, kaufe aber zumindest auch keine anderen Magazine. Denn auch wenn es zeitaufwenig ist, was besseres als selbst zu testen bleibt mir momentan nicht .  Oder eben


----------



## tibu (11. August 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die sich jedem Hype anschliessen, ich denke darüber nach, bevor ich mir etwas zulege.


 
...irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...grübel,grübel...ach ja, als Windows 98 auf den Markt kam,...als XP auf den Markt kam...

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Matschuk (11. August 2008)

Und? Deswegen muss man ja nicht gleich allem hinterherrennen...

Mein Wechsel auf Win95 war damals notgedrungen '96, da es keine Software mehr für 3.1x gab. Der Wechsel auf Win98 vollzog sich bei mir, da war WinME schon lange auf dem Markt (also war mein Win98 schon immer die SE^^ und selbst da hatte ich immer noch DOS auf dem Rechner). Und der letzte aktuellere Wechsel auf WinXP ist auch noch nicht so lange her.. ist erst seit Ende 2002 im Familienrechner und erst Mitte 2004 im eigenen Rechner im Einsatz (also knapp 5,5 Jahre bestenfalls^^). Wenn Vista überhaupt bei mir Einzug erhält, dann mit einem neuen Rechner (der wohl erst nächstes Jahr fällig wird, da meine Pentium 2,13GHz und X700 langsam zu alt für aktuellere Spiele wird). Obwohl Mitte/Ende 2009 man auch auf Win7 warten könnte.

Ich denke vielen Mainstream-Usern geht es ähnlich mit ihrem OS. Daher sind Vista-Tests alle an dieser Zielgruppe vorbei - oder ist PCGH nur etwas für Enthusiasten?


----------



## doppelschwoer (15. August 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> IMO nicht viel. Ich würde mir eher eine Karte kaufen, die stocksteif bei 45 Fps stehenbleibt als eine, die zwischen 15 und 85 Fps schwankt.



Ich denke das ist der Punkt um den es sich wirklich dreht. die Szene zeigt einfach was für ein generelles Issue die AMD Karten haben. Sie bekommen nicht immer die Rohpower auf die Strasse. Das schafft NVIDIA mit ihrer Architektur einfach sehr viel besser.

Aber genau diese Aussage fehlt einfach im Test. Das Fazit ist zu sehr polarisiert. Daher auch die überkochenden Gemüter.
Sobald solche Dinge bei einer Messung auffallen würde ich erwarten dass man sich diesem Aspekt nochmal gesondert annimmt und versucht zu erklären. Das hätte vermieden dass dieses Thema so einen Wirbel verursacht.

Außerdem kann es doch auch sein dass es in anderen Games Szenen gibt die NVIDIA nicht liegen und dafür AMD besser da steht. Wenn schon die Chruchtime im Game dann auch den Worst Case für beide Architekturen. Das ist möglicherweise mit Aufwand verbunden den man nicht immer stemmen kann. Aber im Einzelfall würde sowas schon mal sinn machen. Ist denn der Sumpf auch für NVIDIA der Worst Case im Game?


----------



## Spasstiger (15. August 2008)

Matschuk schrieb:


> Ich denke vielen Mainstream-Usern geht es ähnlich mit ihrem OS. Daher sind Vista-Tests alle an dieser Zielgruppe vorbei - oder ist PCGH nur etwas für Enthusiasten?


Die PCGH ermittelt sowas meistens per Umfrage und seit dem Vista-Release waren ja auch in jeder zweiten Ausgabe Vergleichsbenchmarks zwischen WinXP und Vista.
DX10-Spiele lassen sich zudem nur unter Vista benchen.

/EDIT: Hier ein Screenshot von der betreffenden Umfrage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Direktlink kann ich leider nicht dienen, weil bei jedem Seitenaufbau zufällig eine andere Umfrage gewäht wird.


----------



## y33H@ (15. August 2008)

Japp, wegen diesem Poll bencht PCGH Vista x64. Schon jetzt sind 3,5 GiB bei mir gerne mal voll unter XP x86. 64 Bit und DX10(.1) und DX11 gehört ohnehin die Zukunft.

cYa


----------



## Matschuk (15. August 2008)

Spasstiger schrieb:


> Die PCGH ermittelt sowas meistens per Umfrage und seit dem Vista-Release waren ja auch in jeder zweiten Ausgabe Vergleichsbenchmarks zwischen WinXP und Vista.
> DX10-Spiele lassen sich zudem nur unter Vista benchen.
> 
> /EDIT: Hier ein Screenshot von der betreffenden Umfrage:
> ...



Ok, das sind jetzt 448 Stimmen (rund 0,6% der ermittelten Reichweite des IVW)... ich halte das nicht unbedingt für Repräsentativ - ermittelte Reichweite II/08 waren laut IVW 77'251. Und davon sollen im ernst über 65% (50'357) Vista als OS benutzen (auch wenn die Umfrage auf etwas anderes abzielt - aber ich brauche ja wohl kaum von einem System Benches, welches ich nicht besitze)?

Ich kenne keinen in meinem engeren und weiteren Bekanntenkreis, der Vista benutzen (bzw alle die Vista ausprobiert haben, sind wegen unterschiedlicher Probleme wieder auf XP zurückgewechselt).

Unabhängig davon, konnte ich in der aktuellen Ausgabe 09/08 lediglich 1 GraKa-Test mit WinXP finden - Seite 60 (GTX280'er Tests) - bei allen anderen Vista oder keine explizite Angabe des OS. Vergangene Ausgabe 08/08 ebenfalls nur 1 Test - Seite 25 (Leistungsaufnahme), alle anderen mit Vista.

Wie soll mir das bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen, wenn ich mir eine GraKa für ein XP-System kaufen möchte?

@DX10: Ist für mich zum Beispiel *kein* Kaufgrund für ein Spiel!


----------



## y33H@ (16. August 2008)

Schlage eine repräsentativere Möglichkeit vor 

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2008)

Matschuk schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen in meinem engeren und weiteren Bekanntenkreis, der Vista benutzen (bzw alle die Vista ausprobiert haben, sind wegen unterschiedlicher Probleme wieder auf XP zurückgewechselt).


Und ich hab hier selbst mehrere Vista installationen und würd auch komplett umstellen, wenn der Platz reichen würde...
Nur weil deine Bekannten Vista nicht mögen, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Rest das nicht auch tut!!

Und außerdem: Was haben die überhaupt für Systeme?!
Sockel A/478 oder 939 mit AGP?!

Aber das Vista nicht gut auf AGP Systemen läuft (Serverworks und nForce AGPs gehen ja zum Beispiel nicht bis nicht gut!) ist ja kein geheimnis...

Aber vielleicht liegts auch einfach daran das ihr Vista nicht mögt, weils so anders ist...



Matschuk schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, konnte ich in der aktuellen Ausgabe 09/08 lediglich 1 GraKa-Test mit WinXP finden - Seite 60 (GTX280'er Tests) - bei allen anderen Vista oder keine explizite Angabe des OS. Vergangene Ausgabe 08/08 ebenfalls nur 1 Test - Seite 25 (Leistungsaufnahme), alle anderen mit Vista.


Ist ja auch richtig so!
Vista ist mittlererweile lang genug aufm Markt, wie lang soll man dem veralteten XP noch nachrennen?!
100 Jahre??


Matschuk schrieb:


> Wie soll mir das bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen, wenn ich mir eine GraKa für ein XP-System kaufen möchte?


Glaubst du wirklich, das es unter XP anders ausschauen würde?!
Sorry, schwache ausrede...


Matschuk schrieb:


> @DX10: Ist für mich zum Beispiel *kein* Kaufgrund für ein Spiel!


Schön, für dich.

Aber es gibt andere Leuten auf diesem Planteten, die das eventuell etwas anders sehen könnten, zum einen weil sie in der Lage sind ein Vista zu benutzen und sich täglich auch daran erfreuen!


----------



## Nobbis (17. August 2008)

@Stefan Payne - Dieses Auseinandernehmen und mit überflüssigen Kommentaren versehen von anderen Post´s , die ja eigentlich nicht mehr sind, als ein Hinweis an die Zeitschrift schreibenen Redakteure, daß es da draussen noch Leser gibt, die eine eigene Meinung haben und nicht die des Marketings der großen Marktwirtschaft, finde ich noch schlimmer als ein Krebsgeschwür auf einem Krebsgeschwür.

Ich kann mir nichtmal ein Vista leisten und du hast gleich mehere davon. Das ist ja schön, aber wir sind nicht DU.

Raff doch einfach mal, dass son Bestriebssystem auch Geld kostet, davon scheinst DU ja viel zu besitzen, oder bessen zu haben, denn einige von deinen Mitbürgern wollen nicht GRUNDLOS Geld ausgeben, für bunte Fenster und eine Rechnerbremse, und ja, unter Vista läuft offenbar einiges anders, sonst hätte ich nicht mit einem AMD System deutlich mehr Performance unter selbigen Einstellungen sowie gleicher Graka als wie PCGH mit nem C2D System und Vista 64. 
Natürlich kann es auch am Athlon liegen, der hat heimlich wieder aufgeholt


----------



## y33H@ (17. August 2008)

*@ Nobbis*

Du hast CoD4 nicht gleich gebencht, das hatten wir schon  Geld hin oder her, Vista x64 ist _imo_ die Zukunft.

cYa


----------



## Matschuk (17. August 2008)

Das verstehe ich ja, dass XP irgendwann ausrangiert wird (schließlich benched auch keiner mehr auf ME oder 98). Vista ist jetzt gerade mal 1,5 Jahre auf dem Markt und das Schöngerede von M$, dass es sich hervorragend verkauft, nehme ich denen nun mal nicht ab, da ein Großteil auf Fertig-PC's ausgeliefert wird.

Es wird immer Enthusiasten geben, die das schnellste, tollste und größte haben werden (aus welchem ansporn auch immer - ich krüppel immer noch mit einer ATI Radeon X700 rum) -a ber das ist eigentlich nur der kleinste Teil. In meinen Augen vergrault ihr mit diesen Enthusiasten-Tests die Durchschnitts-User. Wenn ich so durch die "Rechner im Eigenbau" gucke, bin ich doch immer überrascht, wie "teuer" eure Rechner sind. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon einige Rechner zusammengestellt und keiner der Spiele-Rechner war teurer als 500€.

Ich finde es toll, dass es jemanden kompetenten gibt, der sich der schnellen neulebigen IT-Welt annimmt und die Hardware auf Herz und Nieren testet. Dennoch sind viele Artikel für mich nicht verwertbar, da sie unter Test-Bedingungen entstanden, die ich selber nicht vorweisen kann.J ja, das wäre jetzt in meinem speziellen Fall ein Einzelfall. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der überwiegende Teil der PCGH-Leser ein Rechenmonster ala Quad-Core und SLI/XFire-Gespann besitzen.

Aber zum Problem XP vs Vista in den Test: Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viele Tests letztendlich in eine GraKa-Bewertung einfließen, da meist nie mehr wie 2 oder 3 schicke Grafiken in der Print-Ausgabe abgedruckt werden. Aber nicht-DX10-fähige Spiele könnte man doch weiterhin unter XP benchen, während eben dem ganzen DX10 durch Vista Rechnung getragen werden.


----------



## Nobbis (17. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Nobbis*
> 
> Du hast CoD4 nicht gleich gebencht, das hatten wir schon  Geld hin oder her, Vista x64 ist _imo_ die Zukunft.
> 
> cYa



Hab alles wie beschrieben gemacht, wo ist oder war der Fehler? Kanns gern nochmal machen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. August 2008)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag zur Güte. Kann man den Einkaufsführer für Grakas und evtl auch älterer anderer noch erhältlicher Hardware nicht einfach in aktuell und alt aufteilen? Die neuen grakas bencht man mit 3 Games und die alten auch, aber man addiert dazu noch die alten Spiele aus deren Zeit. Würde das Sinn machen?



Wir überarbeiten gerade sowohl Einkaufsführer, Hardware-Index (der fällt diese Ausgabe wohl aus) als auch unsere Testmethoden, um dem Feedback besser gerecht zu werden. Unter anderem nutzen wir jetzt mehr/andere Spiele sowie zusätzliche Einstellungen, um die Spieleleistung besser abbilden zu können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

Matschuk schrieb:


> Vista ist jetzt gerade mal 1,5 Jahre auf dem Markt


Gerademal 1,5 Jahre?!
Sorry, aber 



Matschuk schrieb:


> ich krüppel immer noch mit einer ATI Radeon X700 rum)


Warum beschwerst du dich dann?!
Wenn du eh nicht in der Lage bist, dir die entsprechenden Produkte zuzulegen?!
Sorry, aber einerseits sich über einen Sachverhalt beklagen und andererseits davon nicht betroffen sein, das ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch!!



Matschuk schrieb:


> Aber zum Problem XP vs Vista in den Test: Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viele Tests letztendlich in eine GraKa-Bewertung einfließen, da meist nie mehr wie 2 oder 3 schicke Grafiken in der Print-Ausgabe abgedruckt werden. Aber nicht-DX10-fähige Spiele könnte man doch weiterhin unter XP benchen, während eben dem ganzen DX10 durch Vista Rechnung getragen werden.


Ja und wer soll das dann benchen?!
Schonmal an die Arbeit gedacht, die das macht, mit mehreren OS zu testen?!


----------



## Matschuk (17. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber einerseits sich über einen Sachverhalt beklagen und andererseits davon nicht betroffen sein, das ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch!!



Und wonach soll ich mich bei einem Neuerwerb (der definitiv ansteht -  hab nur auf die 4000er Serie von AMD/ATI gewartet) richten? Aktuell sehe ich im Vergleich Vista vs XP keinen herausstechenden Vorteil seitens Vista, der mich zu einem Kauf animieren könnte. Also wird es für mich bis Windows 7 kein OS-Wechsel geben.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und wer soll das dann benchen?!
> Schonmal an die Arbeit gedacht, die das macht, mit mehreren OS zu testen?!


Es sollen ja nicht alle Spiele auf XP und Vista getestet werden... DX10 Spiele können eben nur auf Vista gebenched werden (ist ja auch ok)... aber was ist mit einem CoD4, UT3 oder von mir aus BF2142? Selbst ein NfS würde gehen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. August 2008)

Matschuk schrieb:


> Und wonach soll ich mich bei einem Neuerwerb (der definitiv ansteht -  hab nur auf die 4000er Serie von AMD/ATI gewartet) richten? Aktuell sehe ich im Vergleich Vista vs XP keinen herausstechenden Vorteil seitens Vista, der mich zu einem Kauf animieren könnte. Also wird es für mich bis Windows 7 kein OS-Wechsel geben.


Nach der abgedruckten Liste?!
_oder glaubst du, die Unterschiede wären unter XP anders als sie unter Vista wären?!_



Matschuk schrieb:


> Es sollen ja nicht alle Spiele auf XP und Vista getestet werden... DX10 Spiele können eben nur auf Vista gebenched werden (ist ja auch ok)... aber was ist mit einem CoD4, UT3 oder von mir aus BF2142? Selbst ein NfS würde gehen...


Und warum sollte man das machen?!
Siehe oben!!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. September 2008)

So, nun ist es endlich geschafft. Dank Fehlersuche, Neuinstallationen noch und nöcher, neuer Benchmark-Sequenzen u.a. hat es leider etwas länger gedauert, aber voilà:

PCGH - News: PCGH erneuert die Grafikkarten-Tests und -Benchmarks - Grafikkarten, Benchmark, PC Games Hardware


----------



## CentaX (3. September 2008)

Uff, vielen Dank, dass darauf so eingegangen wurde. Ist mir schon in der neuen Ausgabe aufgefallen.


----------



## XE85 (5. Oktober 2008)

wiso wir in der aktuellen Ausgabe im Test der CPUs der Phenom 9950 als die schlechtere CPU gegenüber dem intel Q6600 hingestellt obwohl die CPUs Leistungsmäßig gleich auf sind ... ??? - auch die beim P/L - Verhältnis stellt ihr den Phnom als die CPU mit dem schlechteren P/L Verhältnis hin - obwohl er bei gleicher Leistung günstiger ist 

mfg


----------

